# The King of Kangs Thread #53



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Somebody put me some good music up in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Waiting on the music, somebody


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

Hail KANG Mud.  I can't help with the music here at da office


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't do music.......but I shore can make a mean SPAM sammich..........all hail kang Mud!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King



Dis is gonna be a good un. Awwwwwww Hail KANG MUD! 

Let the partay begin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

Pfffffffffffft.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft.



There went the new smell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft.



I knew it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







slob.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dis is gonna be a good un. Awwwwwww Hail KANG MUD!
> 
> Let the partay begin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Thanks, i knew i could depend on you


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I nominate Keebs Quan of Tunes!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i knew i could depend on you





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I nominate Keebs Quan of Tunes!


go back & look at the replacement one, THAT was the one I was a lookin for!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> go back & look at the replacement one, THAT was the one I was a lookin for!



Love me some PANK!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> go back & look at the replacement one, THAT was the one I was a lookin for!



Thats even better
All Hail Keebs, Quan of the Tunes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some PANK!





mudracing101 said:


> Thats even better
> All Hail Keebs, Quan of the Tunes


 aaawww shucks, weren't nuttin...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

So much for going over to brother's....he isn't even there yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gotta go drop off a deer at Carroll's to get some sausage, i'll be back.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for going over to brother's....he isn't even there yet





mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go drop off a deer at Carroll's to get some sausage, i'll be back.


 really?  I like deer sausage and I LOVE Carroll's!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2013)

time to hit the shower and head to work. see ya!


----------



## kracker (Jan 9, 2013)

Listen to what the man has to say....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Listen to what the man has to say....




Good medicine!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Listen to what the man has to say....


 Yeahup!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Listen to what the man has to say....





Jeff C. said:


> Good medicine!!!





Keebs said:


> Yeahup!



Told yall this was gonna be a good un! 
That eagle would make an awsome tatoo. juss sayin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

Stouffer's lasagna . . .


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

Doritos and a bottled water.............


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2013)

Tea and some breakfast peanut butter bar...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

roasted chicken; i wanted fried; but i am tired of being fluffy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Powerade and some kind of Belgium cookie. Do we have a gagging smiley


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Brother just got to his house and called me. We're gonna have 'another' talk about starting this late in the day. 

CYL!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 9, 2013)

One more for Kang Mud....awww hailll.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stouffer's lasagna . . .



You need to head back to the Sports forum and check out the "What A Beautiful Woman! Wow!" thread again


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

dijaw miss me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You need to head back to the Sports forum and check out the "What A Beautiful Woman! Wow!" thread again






Already did !! 


I've been Googling her all morning . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really?  I like deer sausage and I LOVE Carroll's!


I'll share



rhbama3 said:


> time to hit the shower and head to work. see ya!


Later Bama



Hooked On Quack said:


> Stouffer's lasagna . . .


Mickey D's 


rydert said:


> Doritos and a bottled water.............


hmm, better than yo lunch


slip said:


> Tea and some breakfast peanut butter bar...


Yo's two


hdm03 said:


> roasted chicken; i wanted fried; but i am tired of being fluffy


Hey Fluffy


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Powerade and some kind of Belgium cookie. Do we have a gagging smiley


yuck


Jeff C. said:


> Brother just got to his house and called me. We're gonna have 'another' talk about starting this late in the day.
> 
> CYL!!


Later Jeffro


kracker said:


> One more for Kang Mud....awww hailll.....





hdm03 said:


> You need to head back to the Sports forum and check out the "What A Beautiful Woman! Wow!" thread again


On my way



blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?



Somebody did


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?



you been gone?..................................


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

hay


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hay


horses


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hay



My cows could use that, My hay barn is starting to look sad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

keebs said:


> horses


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll share
> 
> Later Bama
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> you been gone?..................................



buncha yankee idjits


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 709362






QUACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> horses



hawse's eat hay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!






Whaaaaaa???


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2013)

Mom comes in with a bag of chicken ... "Smell this"




Guess ill pick up some awful waffle on the way home, i dont trust her no more...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hawse's eat hay.



So do cowses.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My cows could use that, My hay barn is starting to look sad.



Don't sound good KD, better keep'em feed good, y'all got a while till it's gets warm up there.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

dang ...not kang..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

We only got about one and a half cuttings due to the drought, thinking about putting them on a diet.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

oh yeah......I'm da kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 709362


  H22 would have put the same pic. 


Keebs said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!



That's it. I DEMAND a gagging smiley.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang?




Of what?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

Kang rydert!  Awww HAIL!


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Of what?



dunno........kang of SPAM eating maybe and this page!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hawse's eat hay.


lots of it too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaa???





slip said:


> Mom comes in with a bag of chicken ... "Smell this"
> 
> Guess ill pick up some awful waffle on the way home, i dont trust her no more...





KyDawg said:


> So do cowses.


I miss raising cows, always had meat in da freezer........... growing up it weren't nuttin to have real t-bone or sirloin once or twice a week......... I miss them days!


rydert said:


> dang ...not kang..


 yes you are!


KyDawg said:


> We only got about one and a half cuttings due to the drought, thinking about putting them on a diet.


We're having issues down here too, heck, I get 10 rolls at a time brought from S.C.!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 would have put the same pic.
> 
> 
> That's it. I DEMAND a gagging smiley.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh yeah......I'm da kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



I was in da bathoom.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I was in da bathoom.



Might wanna back off dim hot pockets when you know the KANG slot is bout to open. 

Awwwwwww Hail Kang Rydert.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I was in da bathoom.



Just keep a 5 gallon bucket handy that way you won't have to leave your PC and you can be kang mo often


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I was in da bathoom.



I thought you said you had a trash can at yo desk..........

just sayin..................................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

ifin yer not supos ta abuse caugh med why do the come with a shot glass?? jus axin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> ifin yer not supos ta abuse caugh med why do the come with a shot glass?? jus axin









You aint right Blood. You juss aint right.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might wanna back off dim hot pockets when you know the KANG slot is bout to open.


 I can't lay off da hot pockets.


hdm03 said:


> Just keep a 5 gallon bucket handy that way you won't have to leave your PC and you can be kang mo often


I wuz usin' tha trash can, but the cleanin' lady got mad at me.


rydert said:


> I thought you said you had a trash can at yo desk..........
> 
> just sayin..................................



See, above. Might havta tape a plastic bag to my leg. I ain't kang  offen' enough.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh yeah......I'm da kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Kang of page 2



stringmusic said:


> I was in da bathoom.


ya snooze ya lose


stringmusic said:


> I can't lay off da hot pockets.
> 
> I wuz usin' tha trash can, but the cleanin' lady got mad at me.
> 
> ...



Its ok, you can be Kang of your trash can in yo office.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!







blood on the ground said:


> ifin yer not supos ta abuse caugh med why do the come with a shot glass?? jus axin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

Where'd errybody go ??


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, you can be Kang of your trash can in yo office.



Kang trash!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd errybody go ??


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm fixin to ease off and do a little hunting.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm fixin to ease off and do a little hunting.................



Can we go again


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm fixin to ease off and do a little hunting.................



Look to yo' left, then look to yo' right, then when you look back to yo' left, them deers will be ever where.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Can we go again



We promise not to hoot and holler this time


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Pull


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Listen to what the man has to say....





kracker said:


> One more for Kang Mud....awww hailll.....



Attaboy kracker 



Hankus said:


> Pull



Pull what


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Pull what


 NNNOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Pull



My fanger...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Pull



Yo finger


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My fanger...





mudracing101 said:


> Yo finger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> We promise not to poot and holler this time






Dats mo betta . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Don't you have something to do besides harassing us knuckledraggers?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have something to do besides harassing us knuckledraggers?


nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Alright, gonna go get in a tree, later ya'll, Keebs come on


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, gonna go get in a tree, later ya'll, Keebs come on


ok!


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Can we go again





stringmusic said:


> Look to yo' left, then look to yo' right, then when you look back to yo' left, them deers will be ever where.





hdm03 said:


> We promise not to hoot and holler this time



Idjits......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

1 mo hour !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Samplin my jars to make sure this batch is fit fer consumption


----------



## kracker (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Hankus, if you're up tonight, Ray Wylie Hubbard is gonna be on Letterman.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Samplin my jars to make sure this batch is fit fer consumption



I am an official Kentucky taster. I think I coud give you a good opinion after one jar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Samplin my jars to make sure this batch is fit fer consumption



There won't be any left!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Good samplin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Gonna make a special batch tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Gonna make a special batch tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Gonna make a special batch tonight



Unless it makes you crazy enough to howl at the moon and pee on an electric fence, it ain't no count.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Gonna make a special batch tonight



Maybe we could trade out a sampling ...with a couple of rounds of skeet???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless it makes you crazy enough to howl at the moon and pee on an electric fence, it ain't no count.



Dat's some good stuff, ratchere!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless it makes you crazy enough to howl at the moon and pee on an electric fence, it ain't no count.



We'll see tamarow



rydert said:


> Maybe we could trade out a sampling ...with a couple of rounds of skeet???



Hard to et a skeet once ya shoot it


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonights batch


----------



## kracker (Jan 9, 2013)

aww hailll Kang Hankus......


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> aww hailll Kang Hankus......



Yeah, yeah awwwwwwwwll haaaaaaaiiiiiiillll buzzed Hankus


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

I wish I had a Straw that would reach from here to Georgia.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> We'll see tamarow
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to et a skeet once ya shoot it


Kang  Hankus.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Evening youngins, getting closer to Georgia time for me. T minus 30 days and counting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless it makes you crazy enough to howl at the moon and pee on an electric fence, it ain't no count.



The encounter with an electric fence leads to the howling at the moon whether you want to or not. One of those little life experiences.....

No name Crab/sausage/and skrimp with rice and a scamp fillet marinated in italian dressing and sauteed in butter. It's mighty fittin' to eat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yeah, yeah awwwwwwwwll haaaaaaaiiiiiiillll buzzed Hankus



Awww Hail!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Kang  Hankus.



:cheerios: 



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, getting closer to Georgia time for me. T minus 30 days and counting.



Evenin Pops!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Nighty nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Nighty nite



I hear ya!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2013)

Kid at work today puked a good two gallons on the floor. No wonder he got sick, he was over filled! 

Today was one of the days that gets ya thinkin ...


----------



## kracker (Jan 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Kid at work today puked a good two gallons on the floor. No wonder he got sick, he was over filled!
> 
> Today was one of the days that gets ya thinkin ...



Saw one get sick in my local gun store the other day. I felt sorry for her, but wanted to kick her father in the taint for bringing her in after I heard her tell him she didn't feel good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday and here is the first course....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Thirsty Thursday has surely arrived already.  I will be glad to partake of your pot of coffee.

Just remember, it is only 347 more shopping days before Christmas!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

Howdeeeeeeeeeee (in my best Minnie Pearl voice)


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 10, 2013)

Howdy folks. Gotta get out and get to work. Feels good saying that in the AM instead of the PM.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

today is my friday ..... i aint happy about that!

mernin idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kang Hankus, all Haill,

Morning ya'll, FRIDAY EVE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Mernin kids.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

Today is my 10th day of 2013.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2013)

Moaning folks


----------



## kracker (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning y'all.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

Daily song to get stuck in yo head.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Daily song to get stuck in yo head.



Now ya done it, i'm starving, and love me some Big macs.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....



Good batch  Split it an ya gets a lil buzz goin. No overhang neither. That set from last night might be a lil different


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now ya done it, i'm starving, and love me some Big macs.



An strang outta know it ain nice to tease a kang


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep...



Uh huh


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Good batch  Split it an ya gets a lil buzz goin. No overhang neither. That set from last night might be a lil different



I'm gonna ask the dumb question, what is it.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Uh huh



Herd dat


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna ask the dumb question, what is it.



Ya comin ta Chehaw


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdeeeeeeeeeee (in my best Minnie Pearl voice)


 You did that "Perfectly"!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Gotta get out and get to work. Feels good saying that in the AM instead of the PM.





blood on the ground said:


> today is my friday ..... i aint happy about that!
> 
> mernin idjits


 I so sowwy..........


mudracing101 said:


> Kang Hankus, all Haill,
> 
> Morning ya'll, FRIDAY EVE


I don't know if I wanna talk to you yet........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....


 Hey Chief!


stringmusic said:


> Today is my 10th day of 2013.





hdm03 said:


> Moaning folks





kracker said:


> Morning y'all.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now ya done it, i'm starving, and love me some Big macs.





Hankus said:


> An strang outta know it ain nice to tease a kang


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Ya comin ta Chehaw


I'll take his share!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna ask the dumb question, what is it.


 you wouldn't like it...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you wouldn't like it...........



You tryin to say that Mud is an Alice?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll take his share!



I mite could had you one set aside  Got reglar, checkin medium tonight an makin a batch of hioctane. That hioctane might not be sippin typed


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You tryin to say that Mud is an Alice?


Naaawww, I wouldn't say that..................


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You tryin to say that Mud is an Alice?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I mite could had you one set aside  Got reglar, checkin medium tonight an makin a batch of hioctane. That hioctane might not be sippin typed


 Whatcha want in trade?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> That hioctane might not be sippin typed


I bet it'd be a good valve cleaner though.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Whatcha want in trade?



Suprise me, but don't gimme a heartamatack



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet it'd be a good valve cleaner though.



 Block an tackle.......walk a block an tackle a grizzly bear


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Good batch  Split it an ya gets a lil buzz goin. No overhang neither. That set from last night might be a lil different



You got'em labled good? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep...



Can ya dig it!!



Keebs said:


> You did that "Perfectly"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> Whatcha want in trade?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Suprise me, but don't gimme a heartamatack
> 
> 
> 
> Block an tackle.......walk a block an tackle a grizzly bear


I'll see what I can find.......... ya might better bring a sample of the two milder ones for me to try...........


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

good morning..........I'm just dropping in.......trying to be kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

strang on da potty again?


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

kang!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

hello


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang!





stringmusic said:


> kang



uuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hello


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



stop lookin at me like that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> uuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!



In da bathroom again weren't cha


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hello



morning blood.......i'm da KANG!!!!!


all hail rydert


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Awwwwlllll haaaaaiiiiiil


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning..........I'm just dropping in.......trying to be kang





stringmusic said:


> kang





mrs. hornet22 said:


> In da bathroom again weren't cha


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw a lot of deer again yesterday.......I think the limit should be raised to 18 deer per season!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> I saw a lot of deer again yesterday.......I think the limit should be raised to 18 deer per season!!!!!


 how far are you from me?  I need more deer meat for da freeza!


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how far are you from me?  I need more deer meat for da freeza!



looks like about 2.5 hrs to get down that way.................


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> stop lookin at me like that





mrs. hornet22 said:


> In da bathroom again weren't cha





Keebs said:


>





rydert said:


> I saw a lot of deer again yesterday.......I think the limit should be raised to 18 deer per season!!!!!



You did what I told ya didn'ya?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

morning, Babes and Bro's!
The way this week is going, i just don't know if i'll make it to Chehaw or not. Gotta catch up on my sleep sometime! 
Looks like the last two days of the season are gonna be it for getting at least one more Doe for the freezer. 0 for my last 10 trips doesn't exactly give me much optimism, though.


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You did what I told ya didn'ya?



I sure did..........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> I sure did..........



Well, didja kill another'n?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, Babes and Bro's!
> The way this week is going, i just don't know if i'll make it to Chehaw or not. Gotta catch up on my sleep sometime!
> Looks like the last two days of the season are gonna be it for getting at least one more Doe for the freezer. 0 for my last 10 trips doesn't exactly give me much optimism, though.



Talk to rydert, he know where dem deers are at.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> looks like about 2.5 hrs to get down that way.................


soooo, 1.25 hours to meet half way............... hhhmmmmm


rhbama3 said:


> morning, Babes and Bro's!
> The way this week is going, i just don't know if i'll make it to Chehaw or not. Gotta catch up on my sleep sometime!
> Looks like the last two days of the season are gonna be it for getting at least one more Doe for the freezer. 0 for my last 10 trips doesn't exactly give me much optimism, though.


 but, but, but, but


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> soooo, 1.25 hours to meet half way............... hhhmmmmm
> 
> but, but, but, but



dey trying to kill me, baby.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> dey trying to kill me, baby.........









 who ya want me to take care of first, for ya?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

deer roast wif taters an carrots... and swimmin in brown grey-v


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Brother just called....told me not to rush over to house.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> deer roast wif taters an carrots... and swimmin in brown grey-v


 I'm hongry............


Jeff C. said:


> Brother just called....told me not to rush over to house.








he's learning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm hongry............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least he called


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother just called....told me not to rush over to house.


I guess he thinks he gets points for calling early. 



blood on the ground said:


> deer roast wif taters an carrots... and swimmin in brown grey-v


Stop it. 



Keebs said:


> I'm hongry............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> dey trying to kill me, baby.........



I'm wiff Keebs. Who you want us to git.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> At least he called





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm wiff Keebs. Who you want us to git.


 We got us a posse!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got'em labled good?
> 
> 
> 
> Can ya dig it!!



Oh yeah, they are marked  X    XX    XXX   and XXXX


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess he thinks he gets points for calling early.
> 
> 
> Stop it.
> ...



  

The call came in just before the deadline too!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Well, didja kill another'n?



nope......I sat in my "sons stand" and he told me not to kill "his" deer......I told him that he had up until the weekend and then it is "my stand"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

i think i will head down to deer camp an spend some lazy time on the river


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Mmmmm, venison meat loaf, left ova collards and black eyed peas !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, venison meat loaf, left ova collards and black eyed peas !!



One of my favorites! 
Sept leave off the collards and replace wiff mash er taters. Gots to spoon some of dim taters in wiff my meat loaf.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i think i will head down to deer camp an spend some lazy time on the river


 good day for it..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, venison meat loaf, left ova collards and black eyed peas !!


 I'm more hongry now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of my favorites!
> Sept leave off the collards and replace wiff mash er taters. _*Gots to spoon some of dim taters in wiff my meat loaf.*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, venison meat loaf, left ova collards and black eyed peas !!



Fixin to make me a couple egg salad sammiches!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

what go y'all think about these fire dogs?......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Ya comin ta Chehaw


The way it looks now, i have way too much going on



Keebs said:


> I'll take his share!


and bring it to me


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You tryin to say that Mud is an Alice?


Not sure what you're trying to say



rydert said:


> kang!


Kang


stringmusic said:


> kang


Vice Kang


rydert said:


> looks like about 2.5 hrs to get down that way.................


Not bad, be there soon


rhbama3 said:


> morning, Babes and Bro's!
> The way this week is going, i just don't know if i'll make it to Chehaw or not. Gotta catch up on my sleep sometime!
> Looks like the last two days of the season are gonna be it for getting at least one more Doe for the freezer. 0 for my last 10 trips doesn't exactly give me much optimism, though.


Your season and mine sounds bout the same. Need one more and it dont look promising



blood on the ground said:


> deer roast wif taters an carrots... and swimmin in brown grey-v





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, venison meat loaf, left ova collards and black eyed peas !!


Love me some collards


mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of my favorites!
> Sept leave off the collards and replace wiff mash er taters. Gots to spoon some of dim taters in wiff my meat loaf.


I'll take it all


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> The way it looks now, i have way too much going on
> 
> 
> and bring it to me
> ...



Holy Quote!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Holy Quote!




















Kang Mud. Kang of all Quotes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of my favorites!
> Sept leave off the collards and replace wiff mash er taters. Gots to spoon some of dim taters in wiff my meat loaf.




Yeah, I like dipping my meat into some smashed taters too!!  Salmon patties too !! 






rydert said:


> View attachment 709485
> 
> 
> what go y'all think about these fire dogs?......................





Sweeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Brother finally got over to the house...what a joke!! I'm still leavin at 5:00. 

CYL!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL   Late for work again???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to make me a couple egg salad sammiches!!


barbqued cheekun, scoops & rotel dip......... maybe an orange.....


rydert said:


> View attachment 709485
> 
> 
> what go y'all think about these fire dogs?......................


I LIKE!!


mudracing101 said:


> The way it looks now, i have way too much going on
> 
> _*priorities, man!*_
> and bring it to me
> ...


 really?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother finally got over to the house...what a joke!! I'm still leavin at 5:00.
> 
> CYL!!


 Later Chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

I decide which beer to drink on a case by case basis.


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

spicy doritos and a mountain dew...........................


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

all hail rydert!!!!!!!!kang again


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

rydert said:


>



And popcorn?


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> And popcorn?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Rydert's bogarting the throne . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

welp, Strang did it. Had to get me a Big Mac for lunch. If'n I had one of them fancy phones I'd take a pic to prove it.

Hey Stang.......... Get off da pot. Ryderts KANG once again. Awwwww Hail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother finally got over to the house...what a joke!! I'm still leavin at 5:00.
> 
> CYL!!





boneboy96 said:


> LOL   Late for work again???





Keebs said:


> Later Chief!



I'm back 

Got ready to leave and couldn't find my keys....they're locked in my truck from yesterday. MizT has my spare on her key ring at work.  

He's on his own today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I decide which beer to drink on a case by case basis.



Where do you get this tuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rydert's bogarting the throne . . .



 Yeah...and his fire dogs are startin to suck too!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I decide which beer to drink on a case by case basis.


 so does Mud!


rydert said:


> spicy doritos and a mountain dew...........................


 I like Mt. Dew!


rydert said:


> all hairy rydert!!!!!!!!kang again





Hooked On Quack said:


> Rydert's bogarting the throne . . .


 you didn't teach him to share?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> welp, Strang did it. Had to get me a Big Mac for lunch. If'n I had one of them fancy phones I'd take a pic to prove it.


 I ain't got a smart phone, but it takes pics, it's PAST time for you to catch up, sista!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm back
> 
> Got ready to leave and couldn't find my keys....they're locked in my truck from yesterday. MizT has my spare on her key ring at work.
> 
> He's on his own today!


 good enough excuse 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where do you get this tuff.


 He's a *natural* donchaknow!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2013)

I are full


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so does Mud!
> 
> I like Mt. Dew!
> 
> ...



 That's prolly what he's thinkin anyway, but fo real. Jag wasn't too happy about being stuck here either


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's prolly what he's thinkin anyway, but fo real. Jag wasn't too happy about being stuck here either


 one reason I hide a spare at da house too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> one reason I hide a spare at da house too!



It was a spare, but wound up on her key ring. I need to get another one for here again.


----------



## rydert (Jan 10, 2013)

well........off to a meeting, maybe i'll be back in time to be KANG again


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It was a spare, but wound up on her key ring. I need to get another one for here again.





rydert said:


> well........off to a meeting, maybe i'll be back in time to be KANG again


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where do you get this tuff.



what stuff?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

y'all noticed all the new folks joining the forum today?!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2013)

Bacon & Swiss Grilled Chicken Sandwich from Canyons! My sweet hubbytook me to lunch!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what stuff?



you know. you're random quotes of the day that make me


----------



## kracker (Jan 10, 2013)

I had me a mighty fine hamburger steak for dinner.

It ain't easy being me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you know. you're random quotes of the day that make me



glad you like it...

now git back ta werk womenz!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother finally got over to the house...what a joke!! I'm still leavin at 5:00.
> 
> CYL!!


C ya , bye, later, too da loo, 



Keebs said:


> really?


Really? 



blood on the ground said:


> I decide which beer to drink on a case by case basis.


Me too


rydert said:


> spicy doritos and a mountain dew...........................






rydert said:


> kang


do you work


mrs. hornet22 said:


> welp, Strang did it. Had to get me a Big Mac for lunch. If'n I had one of them fancy phones I'd take a pic to prove it.
> 
> Hey Stang.......... Get off da pot. Ryderts KANG once again. Awwwww Hail.


Had a jalepeno smoke house berger from chilis



hdm03 said:


> I are full


I is full



blood on the ground said:


> y'all noticed all the new folks joining the forum today?!


You still got a job


Crickett said:


> Bacon & Swiss Grilled Chicken Sandwich from Canyons! My sweet hubbytook me to lunch!



sweet , sweet man


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> C ya , bye, later, too da loo,
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



KANG of da Quote


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> C ya , bye, later, too da loo,
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



yes on a very reduced schedule and salary


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> glad you like it...
> 
> now git back ta werk womenz!!!!!!!


No. 
Tell me what to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mudracing101 said:


> C ya , bye, later, too da loo,
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Dang Kang.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all noticed all the new folks joining the forum today?!


 I just noticed that too!


Crickett said:


> Bacon & Swiss Grilled Chicken Sandwich from Canyons! My sweet hubbytook me to lunch!


bacon, bacon, bacon............... you had me at bacon........


kracker said:


> I had me a mighty fine hamburger steak for dinner.
> 
> It ain't easy being me.





mudracing101 said:


> C ya , bye, later, too da loo, Really? Me too
> do you work
> Had a jalepeno smoke house berger from chilis and I is full and You still got a job sweet , sweet man


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> C ya , bye, later, too da loo,
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Too da loo too u too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yes on a very reduced schedule and salary


 it's gonna get better......... it's got to!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No.
> Tell me what to do.


 Git'em sista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all noticed all the new folks joining the forum today?!






Naw, it's just some idjit trying to boost his post count where he can get in on the turkey contest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great. Just looked at Yahoo and breaking news. Shots fired at a Calif. High School. It's the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No.
> Tell me what to do.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! you can't....


Keebs said:


> it's gonna get better......... it's got to!
> 
> Git'em sista!



rememba when we was friends


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. Just looked at Yahoo and breaking news. Shots fired at a Calif. High School. It's the end of the world as we know it.


 I just saw that too...........


blood on the ground said:


> HEY! you can't....
> 
> 
> rememba when we was friends


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. Just looked at Yahoo and breaking news. Shots fired at a Calif. High School. It's the end of the world as we know it.



 

I haven't seen that yet! 

I read in the paper yesterday that all the county schools here will have police on campus til the end of the school year. That makes me feel a little better but honestly I am REALLY considering homeschooling!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow. Just went outside. This weather makes me want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or either lay out in da sun. 

Blood, you in for some


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I haven't seen that yet!
> 
> I read in the paper yesterday that all the county schools here will have police on campus til the end of the school year. That makes me feel a little better but honestly I am REALLY considering homeschooling!



2 shot 1 in custody.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> welp, Strang did it. Had to get me a Big Mac for lunch. If'n I had one of them fancy phones I'd take a pic to prove it.






> Hey Stang.......... Get off da pot. Ryderts KANG once again. Awwwww Hail.


I wuz eatin' lunch. Ever time I get up its time to be da kang.


kracker said:


> I had me a mighty fine hamburger steak for dinner.
> 
> It ain't easy being me.


One of my favorite meals!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. Just looked at Yahoo and breaking news. Shots fired at a Calif. High School. It's the end of the world as we know it.



 Buncha dang crazy folk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Less than 5 hrs to go !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 5 hrs to go !!!



45 minutes to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 45 minutes to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 45 minutes to go.



I'm done.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm done.


 you don't need a fork stuck in ya to be sure?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2013)

Ya`ll come see us this weekend, folks. Wish it would be cold as it was 2 years ago, but, oh well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just went outside. This weather makes me want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am!!!

hey,,,there was a sign on the lawn at a drug re-hab center that said 'Keep off the Grass'.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you don't need a fork stuck in ya to be sure?





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll come see us this weekend, folks. Wish it would be cold as it was 2 years ago, but, oh well.


Wish I was going. Sounds like a great bunch of folks heading that way. Maybe one day. 


blood on the ground said:


> Yes I am!!!
> 
> hey,,,there was a sign on the lawn at a drug re-hab center that said 'Keep off the Grass'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you don't need a fork stuck in ya to be sure?



Nope, done sliced my thumb puttin a new chain on da saw and I was able to see I was done at that point.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> KANG of da Quote






blood on the ground said:


> yes on a very reduced schedule and salary


That sucks



Jeff C. said:


> Too da loo too u too






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. Just looked at Yahoo and breaking news. Shots fired at a Calif. High School. It's the end of the world as we know it.


 gotta go check it out



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just went outside. This weather makes me want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may be in for fishing but if you want to lay out i'm your man


Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 5 hrs to go !!!


2 hours and 12 minutes


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 45 minutes to go.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm done.


What up Messican


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll come see us this weekend, folks. Wish it would be cold as it was 2 years ago, but, oh well.


Afternoon Nic


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll come see us this weekend, folks. Wish it would be cold as it was 2 years ago, but, oh well.


 I can't WAIT!!! Way past due for a hug from you!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, done sliced my thumb puttin a new chain on da saw and I was able to see I was done at that point.


 You ok????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can't WAIT!!! Way past due for a hug from you!
> 
> You ok????????



I like hugs too, just saying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can't WAIT!!! Way past due for a hug from you!
> 
> You ok????????



Dang Keebs, rub it in why don'tcha.

Miggy's OK. He's to mean to get hurt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What up Messican


How's it goin Alice. 


Keebs said:


> You ok????????


A little blood lettin is good for you. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy's OK. He's to mean to get hurt.



Dang, I can handle the blood lettin, but that right there kind of stung.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin Alice.



I dont know what that means Kang Messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know what that means Kang Messican



Something that was left over from this mornings conversation.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin Alice.
> 
> A little blood lettin is good for you.
> 
> ...



You know I wuvs you tadeaf.

Mr. KANG. Awwwwww Hail.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I like hugs too, just saying


 you're too busy, remember???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Keebs, rub it in why don'tcha.
> 
> Miggy's OK. He's to mean to get hurt.


 you're the one that won't give up a duck hunt....... 
And hey now, Shuggums ain't no sprang cheekun, I gots to keep an eye on him sometimes!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin Alice.
> 
> A little blood lettin is good for you.
> 
> ...


you know who luvs ya!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

Miguel is da kang and he ain't even tryin'.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know what that means Kang Messican





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something that was left over from this mornings conversation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Miguel is da kang and he ain't even tryin'.



I hit permanent Kang with my post count last week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're too busy, remember???
> 
> you're the one that won't give up a duck hunt.......
> And hey now, Shuggums ain't no sprang cheekun, I gots to keep an eye on him sometimes!
> ...



How many times have i rode your way, how many times you rode mine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

The whistle she's a blowin. I'm outta here. 
Done played all day and now gonna haveta WORK on Friday. 
What was I thinking.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The whistle she's a blowin. I'm outta here.
> Done played all day and now gonna haveta WORK on Friday.
> What was I thinking.



Bye, see ya , tell Chris i said chicken fried chicken. He'll know what ya mean


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes I am!!!
> 
> hey,,,there was a sign on the lawn at a drug re-hab center that said 'Keep off the Grass'.






For real though, I need 1 of them signs! Our hillbilly neighbors can't "Keep off the Grass" they drive in our yard ALL the time!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hit permanent Kang with my post count last week.



fiddy thousand...... and only a memba since 08...... you da kang!!


Do you got the most on the board now that 243 is gone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Whoaaaaa !!!! 


Dem collards and black eyed peas done went into overtime !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> How many times have i rode your way, how many times you rode mine


 I'm a hermit................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The whistle she's a blowin. I'm outta here.
> Done played all day and now gonna haveta WORK on Friday.
> What was I thinking.


 at least you'll be here with us..... sorta kinda in a way ya might say........


stringmusic said:


> fiddy thousand...... and only a memba since 08...... you da kang!!
> 
> 
> Do you got the most on the board now that 243 is gone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

hermit , smermit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> hermit , smermit









 well, work, wallyworld, harvey's & the feed store........ once a year to Frontier Days & once a year to FPG if it ain't too far away..........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so is my existence...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, work, wallyworld, harvey's & the feed store........ once a year to Frontier Days & once a year to FPG if it ain't too far away..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, barely got to see you at Keebs fest


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I know, barely got to see you at Keebs fest


 I know.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Bubbette said:


>


 BAMA UUUPPP!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Watched the news for a couple of hours, figgered out I'da been better off stayin here


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Watched the news for a couple of hours, figgered out I'da been better off stayin here



Well looky at Sherlock Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well looky at Sherlock Jeff





Brushin up on drivel material....Honey boo boo's momma has more sense than most of our elected officials


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brushin up on drivel material....Honey boo boo's momma has more sense than most of our elected officials



Scary ain it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Later ya'll, gonna sneak to a food plot and see whats there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Scary ain it



Yes, and absolutely disgusting!!! 

I've got a newly found respect for Mama June  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-reality-earnings-held-trust-daughters.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll, gonna sneak to a food plot and see whats there.



Too da Loo 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll, gonna sneak to a food plot and see whats there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 You still here?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes, and absolutely disgusting!!!
> 
> I've got a newly found respect for Mama June
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-reality-earnings-held-trust-daughters.html


 I saw that, was quiet surprised, but glad for her!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You still here?


 just to tell you "Bye"...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2013)

Home and I can see out the windows.   Took the dog for a long walk.  Did us both good.   Sure is warm.  I was really watching the ground for Mr. Noshoulders.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Home early today! Had a case cancel. Got 4 packs of deer burger out to make jerky. Gonna make some "whiskey pepper" flavor with extra pepper, and some standard plain jerky. I'm planning to go to Chehaw saturday unless i'm working.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and I can see out the windows.   Took the dog for a long walk.  Did us both good.   Sure is warm.  I was really watching the ground for Mr. Noshoulders.



Unseasonably warm....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Home early today! Had a case cancel. Got 4 packs of deer burger out to make jerky. Gonna make some "whiskey pepper" flavor with extra pepper, and some standard plain jerky. I'm planning to go to Chehaw saturday unless i'm working.



I hope you make it.....Jag and I are coming down, MizT might surprise me and accompany us!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

I just GOTS to get me a houndstooth rattlesnake cage for Nic!
Bammaaaa uuuuppp!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2013)

Lawd ... guess i gotta clean the inside of the blazer ... aint done it since before deer season.

Kinda worried about what i might find.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

'Bout to knock this one out !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout to knock this one out !!!



Knock'em out Quaaack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got a phone call from my nephew, he's flying out to Arkie on bro's jet tomorrow for some business and 2 days of duck hunting,  and I can't get off work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a phone call from my nephew, he's flying out to Arkie on bro's jet tomorrow for some business and 2 days of duck hunting,  and I can't get off work.




Man, i know the feeling. Was hoping to hunt tomorrow afternoon at "Da Special Place" but we just had more cases add on. Now, i gotta hope there is a stupid deer left in Stewart county come Monday. Sure ain't getting much return on these vacation days i've burned this season.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish we had deer seasons like y'alls. Our season ended the second week of December.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish we had deer seasons like y'alls. Our season ended the second week of December.



And i wish we had a season like Alabama. Goes out Jan. 31st.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

I prolly get dee-vorced if ours was that long.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I prolly get dee-vorced if ours was that long.



Meh, wifey is waay past worrying about hunting season. Deer goes out, start hunting squirrels, rabbits, and snipe. They go out, start fishing for crappie and then turkey hunting. When it goes out, start hunting hogs, fishing for trout in Tennessee and Flounder gigging in Panama City. When that goes out....... why looky there! Its deer season again!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Meh, wifey is waay past worrying about hunting season. Deer goes out, start hunting squirrels, rabbits, and snipe. They go out, start fishing for crappie and then turkey hunting. When it goes out, start hunting hogs, fishing for trout in Tennessee and Flounder gigging in Panama City. When that goes out....... why looky there! Its deer season again!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

Bubbette said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Meh, wifey is waay past worrying about hunting season. Deer goes out, start hunting squirrels, rabbits, and snipe. They go out, start fishing for crappie and then turkey hunting. When it goes out, start hunting hogs, fishing for trout in Tennessee and Flounder gigging in Panama City. When that goes out....... why looky there! Its deer season again!



When do you gig Frogs?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When do you gig Frogs?



When I see em


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

I is kang.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Uep, hows it feel


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

Just comes natcherul.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2013)

Evening you crazy youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

The batch I made tonight is fightin to get outta the jars


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening you crazy youngins.



I ain crazy, they is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> fiddy thousand...... and only a memba since 08...... you da kang!!
> 
> 
> Do you got the most on the board now that 243 is gone?



It's actually over 75 thousand and member since 05' but covert activities don't show up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Meh, wifey is waay past worrying about hunting season. Deer goes out, start hunting squirrels, rabbits, and snipe. They go out, start fishing for crappie and then turkey hunting. When it goes out, start hunting hogs, fishing for trout in Tennessee and Flounder gigging in Panama City. When that goes out....... why looky there! Its deer season again!





In between self inflicted injuries . . .




NCHillbilly said:


> I is kang.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .


Awwwwwww Hail Hillbilly !!!




Hankus said:


> The batch I made tonight is fightin to get outta the jars





Save yo Unk a jar !!!  Dove season ain't over yet !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> The batch I made tonight is fightin to get outta the jars





Hankus said:


> I ain crazy, they is


Bet they ain't gonna have to twist your arm for a little help!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's actually over 75 thousand and member since 05' but covert activities don't show up.



You just post in too many of them "naughty threads."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2013)

Later friends, gonna jump on some of these cheese grits, skrimp and sausage . . .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm cooking taquitos and driveling at the same time-that could be dangerous.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> The batch I made tonight is fightin to get outta the jars



My wife hid all of my jars. Well not all of them just the full ones. Said they made me silly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When do you gig Frogs?


Usually between 9pm and 5am. Or i lose the battery power on the lights. Or i run out of bullets. Or the boat sinks. Or i have a close encounter with a bowed up moccasin. Thats usually when i run outta bullets.


Hankus said:


> When I see em


You are wise beyond your years young Jedi....


Hooked On Quack said:


> In between self inflicted injuries . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Injuries are gonna happen. Embrace the horror.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 10, 2013)

When blood is viewed as just another lubricating fluid that occasionally needs changing, injury is no big deal!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> When blood is viewed as just another lubricating fluid that occasionally needs changing, injury is no big deal!!!



I like that train of thought


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's actually over 75 thousand and member since 05' but covert activities don't show up.


----------



## kracker (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Robert Earl...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2013)

Dang it is early.    Is it still Thursday or has the calendar changed already?  Fall asleep early and the internal alarm clock readjusts.  

Well the first pot is brewed and ready.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2013)

Up and at it drivelers.  It is POETS day and you must get it started.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 11, 2013)

Gobblin, you are beginning to worry me when you show up at these really weird hours of the night.  Heck, do you ever sleep these days????

HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

I bet our friend Hankus has several remedies for getting the maximum sleep allowed during the night time.  You need to get him to share some of that liquid sleep maker with you.

Now bring on your coffee because I have got to get my rear in gear and get a shower, read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, get all of the paperwork done for an emergency order, and then get out the door to go get my truck worked beginning at 6:45 AM this morning.   Just went out and got the newspaper and it is raining and very foggy outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2013)

Ur Ur Ur Ur URRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ur Ur Ur Ur URRRRRRRRRRRR



attitude adjustment on the way.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning peeps !!!



12 short hrs away from a cold one !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope all you fellers have been doin okie dokie !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning, I feel one coming on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, I feel one coming on.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Rise Up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Big party tonight after 5, i let you figure out the rest


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2013)

Morning y'all!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, I feel one coming on.


Yea!! Mud gonna be in da potty so one less to worry bout kang today.



hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!



Man, I'm gonna have my face 6 inches from a 55 inch flat screen on Sunday! Go BIRDS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Big party tonight after 5, i let you figure out the rest


 bachelor party or what?  must be big to have a chauffeured bus.........


SnowHunter said:


> Morning y'all!


 Hiya sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yea!! Mud gonna be in da potty so one less to worry bout kang today.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm gonna have my face 6 inches from a 55 inch flat screen on Sunday! Go BIRDS!!!


 idjit


Keebs said:


> bachelor party or what?  must be big to have a chauffeured bus.........
> 
> Hiya sista!



shhh,pics to come


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Moanin kids......what day is it?


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I is kang.




All hail!!!!! Kang Hillbilly!!!!!!!!!!!!


stringmusic said:


> Man, I'm gonna have my face 6 inches from a 55 inch flat screen on Sunday! Go BIRDS!!!



idjit



good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> idjit
> 
> 
> shhh,pics to come


 I'd better get a few!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids......what day is it?


One more day till Frontier Days!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> good morning


 well hiya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got a call from my bro's pilot, idjits are sitting there waiting for me after I told them last night I wasn't able to get off work .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Man, I'm gonna have my face 6 inches from a 55 inch flat screen on Sunday! Go BIRDS!!!



I will be at da game!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a call from my bro's pilot, idjits are sitting there waiting for me after I told them last night I wasn't able to get off work .


 They figured you could pull it off, you know, since you "DA MAN"............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will be at da game!


Seems like there is someone else from here that always goes out there for these games, now who was it............. dang this c.r.s., hhhmmmmm.............


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!





rydert said:


> All hail!!!!! Kang Hillbilly!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> idjit
> ...



Was tryin to get all the stuff together for a lil hunt trip this weekend. It's one thing to get to da blind without shells or Charmin tp; not callin anybody out, but. I can't seem to find my Drakes'WaterfowlMacks'PrairieWingDucksUnlimitedSawgrasscamoedwaterproof nekkid twista mat. I know I had it on a trip a couple of weeks ago when I became da NTDB Champion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will be at da game!




Never been to one. 





Keebs said:


> They figured you could pull it off, you know, since you "DA MAN"............





Not enough notice to be able to cover for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a call from my bro's pilot, idjits are sitting there waiting for me after I told them last night I wasn't able to get off work .



It'll be hard to do, but i can go in yo place. HOLD DA PLANE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Just waitin on brudder to call.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Was tryin to get all the stuff together for a lil hunt trip this weekend. It's one thing to get to da blind without shells or Charmin tp; not callin anybody out, but. I can't seem to find my Drakes'WaterfowlMacks'PrairieWingDucksUnlimitedSawgrasscamoedwaterproof nekkid twista mat. I know I had it on a trip a couple of weeks ago when I became da NTDB Champion.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Not enough notice to be able to cover for me.





mudracing101 said:


> It'll be hard to do, but i can go in yo place. HOLD DA PLANE!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you got too much to do, remember?????


Jeff C. said:


> Just waitin on brudder to call.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I is kang.


King Hillbilly


Jeff C. said:


> Just waitin on brudder to call.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



Mornin Jeffro, maybe you should call him.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

hhhmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

nope, not yet.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

almost..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Now!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Now!!!!!!!





Queen Keebs


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2013)

Hail Qwane Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Queen Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awwwwwwww Hail Quang Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Now!!!!!!!



Queen Keebs You got me , i was asleep at the wheel. All Hail


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Queen Keebs You got me , i was asleep at the wheel. All Hail


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King Hillbilly
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeffro, maybe you should call him.



He called   



Keebs said:


> Now!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He called


 what'd he say?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Awwww HAIL Keebs!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what'd he say?



Don't know....didn't answer!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm ready fo lunch


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo lunch



 my son just asked me if it was lunch time!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know....didn't answer!!





hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo lunch


 me too, didn't eat breakfast, just grabbed a bag of sour cream & cheddar chips............. gonna be SubWay today though!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmmmmm, what ta have fer lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmmmm, what ta have fer lunch


 depends, where ya gonna be today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Was tryin to get all the stuff together for a lil hunt trip this weekend. It's one thing to get to da blind without shells or Charmin tp; not callin anybody out, but. I can't seem to find my Drakes'WaterfowlMacks'PrairieWingDucksUnlimitedSawgrasscamoedwaterproof nekkid twista mat. I know I had it on a trip a couple of weeks ago when I became da NTDB Champion.



Alright Strang, Rydert and hdm03 fess up.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will be at da game!


 Must be nice!! 

Hold up a sign with "Kang hdm03" on it so's I can see ya.


Hornet22 said:


> Was tryin to get all the stuff together for a lil hunt trip this weekend. It's one thing to get to da blind without shells or Charmin tp; not callin anybody out, but. I can't seem to find my Drakes'WaterfowlMacks'PrairieWingDucksUnlimitedSawgrasscamoedwaterproof nekkid twista mat. I know I had it on a trip a couple of weeks ago when I became da NTDB Champion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, didn't eat breakfast, just grabbed a bag of sour cream & cheddar chips............. gonna be SubWay today though!



 Called him back, he ain't there yet......Oh, really!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo lunch



Me too, prob. go to golden corral and have a salad, then some fried chicken, mashed taters, collard greens, brocalli and cheese, some fruit for  dessert and maybe ,just maybe go stick me one of them rolls in the chocolate fountain and have me a chococate bisquit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Called him back, he ain't there yet......Oh, really!!



welp, he got another point for calling at least.


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Now!!!!!!!



All hail Kang Keebs!!!!!!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright Strang, Rydert and hdm03 fess up.



I don't remember.........I was drankin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Called him back, he ain't there yet......Oh, really!!





mudracing101 said:


> Me too, prob. go to golden corral and have a salad, then some fried chicken, mashed taters, collard greens, brocalli and cheese, some fruit for  dessert and maybe ,just maybe go stick me one of them rolls in the chocolate fountain and have me a chococate bisquit


 yeah, you need to eat a big, BIG meal today.........


rydert said:


> All hail Kang Keebs!!!!!!!!
> I don't remember.........I was drankin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't remember.........I was drankin



I just remember waking up and having Crisco oil all ova my body


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just remember waking up and having Crisco oil all ova my body



was that Crisco?............


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

All hail qween Keebs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright Strang, Rydert and hdm03 fess up.



hdm03 was da one wif no clothes on. He was flarin' da ducks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just remember waking up and having Crisco oil all ova my body



Cheekun fried hdm03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> All hail Kang Keebs!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember.........I was drankin





hdm03 said:


> I just remember waking up and having Crisco oil all ova my body





rydert said:


> was that Crisco?............





stringmusic said:


> All hail qween Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just remember waking up and having Crisco oil all ova my body





rydert said:


> was that Crisco?............





stringmusic said:


> hdm03 was da one wif no clothes on. He was flarin' da ducks.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheekun fried hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't remember.........I was drankin


Yea, we had to ride around fo and hour at 3:00 in da moanin' tryin' to find ryder a fowty fo da blind. 


hdm03 said:


> I just remember waking up and having Crisco oil all ova my body


I rememba dat. 


rydert said:


> was that Crisco?............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it. H22 aint goin wiff ya'll no more unless ya'll gots some proper supervision. QUACK!!!!!



Awwwwww, c'mon Mrs. Hawnet, let mista hawnet come play wif us. We'll act right next time, promise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo lunch





Crickett said:


> my son just asked me if it was lunch time!




Crickett's hdmo's momma ???




mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it. H22 aint goin wiff ya'll no more unless ya'll gots some proper supervision. QUACK!!!!!






Dontcha worry yoself none, I'll keep 'em skrait . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tgif!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone seen Seth?   I checked YDC but they didn't have any 6'4" 300 lb Freshman handy!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett's hdmo's momma ???



wouldja look at that, learn sum'n new ever day!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone seen Seth?   I checked YDC but they didn't have any 6'4" 300 lb Freshman handy!






He's prolly got himself a new gal friend that don't like him playin' on the internets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Buncha idjits!! 

CYL!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Buncha idjits!!
> 
> CYL!!



Have a good'un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone seen Seth?   I checked YDC but they didn't have any 6'4" 300 lb Freshman handy!





Kinda worried 'bout the boy . . .


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda worried 'bout the boy . . .



maybe everythang ain't better in Metter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> maybe everythang ain't better in Metter




He's done gone to Millen. I hear they willin in Millen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone seen Seth?   I checked YDC but they didn't have any 6'4" 300 lb Freshman handy!



Hope he aint skipped ydc and done went sraight to jail.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, i'm in a world of trouble. Went to Chickasawhatchee range this morning and COULD NOT get my rifle to sight in. It was all over the place and adjustments just wouldn't work right. 11 shots later, i'm out of bullets and headed home. Gonna try to sneak up there in the morning before going to Chehaw.
Time to hit the shower, stop by Backwoods for some bullets,  and head to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm in a world of trouble. Went to Chickasawhatchee range this morning and COULD NOT get my rifle to sight in. It was all over the place and adjustments just wouldn't work right. 11 shots later, i'm out of bullets and headed home. Gonna try to sneak up there in the morning before going to Chehaw.
> Time to hit the shower, stop by Backwoods for some bullets,  and head to work.



Well that sucks, think its the scope??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> maybe everythang ain't better in Metter





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's done gone to Millen. I hear they willin in Millen.






Everythang is cooler in Pooler . . . 



And then there's Climax, Georgia . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

gettin close


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

closer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Come on lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

King


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hail Mud


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awe Haaaiilllll kang Mud. You know who got's my mat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> gettin close


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

All hail kang strang........ NO! 


All hail kang Mud...... Yes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hail Mud





Hornet22 said:


> Awe Haaaiilllll kang Mud. You know who got's my mat?





stringmusic said:


> All hail kang strang........ NO!
> 
> 
> All hail kang Mud...... Yes.



 Aint seen one of them fancy mats Hornet.


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

kang


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang











Mmmmm, left ova sausage, ham, skrimp cheese grits !!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett's hdmo's momma ???
> :


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





stop it.


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang



dang............I missed that one by a mile



All hail Kang mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All hail kang strang........ NO!
> 
> 
> All hail kang Mud...... Yes.









 don't sweat it, sweetie, he's a pro at this!


Crickett said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Boy howdy !!!  That TrapperTanner is a CUTIE !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy howdy !!!  That TrapperTanner is a CUTIE !!



you're sick.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm callin' dibs on kang fo' page 10.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy howdy !!!  That TrapperTanner is a CUTIE !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> you're sick.





stringmusic said:


> I'm callin' dibs on kang fo' page 10.....


 ya done messed up, now they gonna be chompin at the bit to beat ya, ya gotta just "sneak up on it" to get it...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy howdy !!!  That TrapperTanner is a CUTIE !!


 nevermindIfoundit.............


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stop it.



NO WAY! 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy howdy !!!  That TrapperTanner is a CUTIE !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nevermindIfoundit.............


Told ya. He's sick aint he. 



Crickett said:


> NO WAY!



It don't work Crickett. He likes it.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told ya. He's sick aint he.
> 
> 
> 
> It don't work Crickett. He likes it.



Yeah I know.....  Maybe I should start using this instead


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah I know.....  Maybe I should start using this instead



That MIGHT work.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That MIGHT work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you're sick.





Keebs said:


> nevermindIfoundit.............





Crickett said:


> NO WAY!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told ya. He's sick aint he.
> 
> 
> 
> It don't work Crickett. He likes it.





I realize she's young, but she's STILL a cutie !!!




All these dang wimminz in here always wanting to  po lil ole me . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I realize she's young, but she's STILL a cutie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah she is a cutie! I need to show those pics to my daughter. She has been wanting to start trapping but we just don't any where to set traps right now. She caught a 'Possum in the back yard once!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I realize she's young, but she's STILL a cutie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bwess his hawrt.


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I realize she's young, but she's STILL a cutie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it'll be ok little fella...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told ya. He's sick aint he.
> 
> It don't work Crickett. He likes it.


 I started to warn too...........


Crickett said:


> Yeah I know.....  Maybe I should start using this instead


 I dunno, he's a big 'ol boy........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That MIGHT work.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I realize she's young, but she's STILL a cutie !!!
> All these dang wimminz in here always wanting to  po lil ole me . . .


ok, yeah, she is a cutie and dang gutsy too, love seeing the young ladys do the outdoors thing, no matter what it is!
And just hush yo fuss, you know you love it when we gang up on you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> bwess his hawrt.


 beat me to it again!


rydert said:


> it'll be ok little fella...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't sweat it, sweetie, he's a pro at this!


That right. Kinda what i'd call a King at this, if ya know what i mean.



stringmusic said:


> I'm callin' dibs on kang fo' page 10.....





Keebs said:


> ya done messed up, now they gonna be chompin at the bit to beat ya, ya gotta just "sneak up on it" to get it...........



What she had said, keep it quiet till right at the end, then jump out like a ninja.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

I gotta brag & share............
LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............ 
LilD was his number 1 pick! 
Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah she is a cutie! I need to show those pics to my daughter. She has been wanting to start trapping but we just don't any where to set traps right now. She caught a 'Possum in the back yard once!





Wished ya'll were closer, I'm wrapped up in coyotes and bobcats, coons etc.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag & share............
> LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............
> LilD was his number 1 pick!
> Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!



ahhhh, thats sweet , now tell her to do them dishes


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag & share............
> LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............
> LilD was his number 1 pick!
> Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!



 ......That's something to be proud of!! congrats!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> ahhhh, thats sweet , now tell her to do them dishes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> ......That's something to be proud of!! congrats!!


 TY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag & share............
> LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............
> LilD was his number 1 pick!
> Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!


As well you should be.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wished ya'll were closer, I'm wrapped up in coyotes and bobcats, coons etc.



Stay away Crickett. Stay far far away. 





Juss kiddin. Quack really does have a heart of gold. in my opinion.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag & share............
> LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............
> LilD was his number 1 pick!
> Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!



Kewl!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> As well you should be.
> Stay away Crickett. Stay far far away.
> 
> Juss kiddin. Quack really does have a heart of gold. _*in my opinion.*_


 Ditto, sista, Ditto!


boneboy96 said:


> Kewl!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag & share............
> LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............
> LilD was his number 1 pick!
> Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

I gonna be kang of page 10.........I just gota feeling


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>





rydert said:


> I gonna be kang of page 10.........I just gota feeling


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm callin' dibs on kang fo' page 10.....





rydert said:


> I gonna be kang of page 10.........I just gota feeling


----------



## chadf (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wished ya'll were closer, I'm wrapped up in coyotes and bobcats, coons etc.



I've been thinking I might need to learn to trap........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

chadf said:


> I've been thinking I might need to learn to trap........


 but are you cute enough to trap at Quacks place............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not in this one


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

strang on da potty agin??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

where's Strang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

He's gonna miss it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

again


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang



He did it , Kang Strang


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang



dangit...........................


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

all hail me!!!!! finally!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

all hail!!!!!! kang strang!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> all hail me!!!!! finally!!!!



See, its easy, like a ninja


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ole Kang Strang took Keebs advice and jumped in just like a ninja. 
Awwwwww Hail.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He did it , Kang Strang


I wasn't in da potty.


rydert said:


> dangit...........................



http://ifeelyourpain.com/


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See, its easy, like a ninja





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ole Kang Strang took Keebs advice and jumped in just like a ninja.
> Awwwwww Hail.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wasn't in da potty.



I was


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hail Kang Strang


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm out..........got another meeting and den ima going to slip off and climb a tree


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm out..........got another meeting and den ima going to slip off and climb a tree



I sure hope i get one mo deer before the end of season. later


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm out..........got another meeting and den ima going to slip off and climb a tree


 And I hope all your plans work out!


mudracing101 said:


> I sure hope i get _*TWO*_ mo deer before the end of season. later


 you keep forgetting me!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag & share............
> LilD is doing her internship with a local S.O., ends up the Det. she is assigned to, I have know most of his life, but anyway, her adviser from school told him that out of all his students there were only 2 that he trusted enough to send down there to do this job............
> LilD was his number 1 pick!
> Yeah, I'm a proud Mama right now!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Wished ya'll were closer, I'm wrapped up in coyotes and bobcats, coons etc.



We got a house in Greensboro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang




Awwwww Hail Kang Strang !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> again









rydert said:


> kang


----------



## kracker (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought I was easily amused.......

By the way, congrats Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We got a house in Greensboro!





That's not far from me !!!   Wait til deer season is over and come on down !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

mustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpost . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I thought I was easily amused.......
> 
> By the way, congrats Keebs!


 TY!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpost . . .



Where is it???   On second thought; I'm probably better off not know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where is it???   On second thought; I'm probably better off not know.






Freshwater forum .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Freshwater forum .



Yep; that one has a lot of potential.  I will stay clear of it.


----------



## kracker (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpost . . .


What did Daggett and Norbett do now????


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; that one has a lot of potential.  I will stay clear of it.



I bet it was one of those "stripper and hybrid guys pulling boards" that got my dadgum twista mat.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I bet it was one of those "stripper and hybrid guys pulling boards" that got my dadgum twista mat.


 need to put you a little gps unit on that thang to keep up with it........... Quacks got it on all of his now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> need to put you a little gps unit on that thang



He did. How do you think that smudge got on there.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpostintheAngryBeaverthreadmustnotpost . . .





hdm03 said:


> Yep; that one has a lot of potential.  I will stay clear of it.



Y'all could post here instead. 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732024&highlight=big+beaver


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I bet it was one of those "stripper and hybrid guys pulling boards" that got my dadgum twista mat.



Dat daggum beava prolly got it, them some odd lill critters.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Under two hours


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He did. How do you think that smudge got on there.


 so you DID see it, Hhhmmmmm???????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Under two hours


got my phone alert sound set on HIGH..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all could post here instead.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732024&highlight=big+beaver


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

This little fella looks kinda sad; I reckon because he didn't kilt a turkey last year? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7523325&postcount=9


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's not far from me !!!   Wait til deer season is over and come on down !!!



We hardly ever get down that way! Long story!



Hooked On Quack said:


>





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





Crickett said:


>





hdm03 said:


> This little fella looks kinda sad; I reckon because he didn't kilt a turkey last year?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7523325&postcount=9


 Aaaaawwww, Strangs a cutie pie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all could post here instead.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732024&highlight=big+beaver



There's already a lot of empty shotgun shells and feathers floating on the water in that thread.  Enter and post at your own risk.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This little fella looks kinda sad; I reckon because he didn't kilt a turkey last year?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7523325&postcount=9



Ugggh, it was sum'n awful last year. I missed my first turkey eva, or at least didn't hit him with enough pellets. Had at least 4 good birds that hung up just out of range.

Jus wait till this year though!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There's already a lot of empty shotgun shells and feathers floating on the water in that thread.  Enter and post at your own risk.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all could post here instead.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732024&highlight=big+beaver





rhbama3 said:


> There's already a lot of empty shotgun shells and feathers floating on the water in that thread.  Enter and post at your own risk.



I'm smarta than that!! 

Y'all prolly shot ya limits in dat one pretty quick.



Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww, Strangs a cutie pie!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

kang!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Ugggh, it was sum'n awful last year. I missed my first turkey eva, or at least didn't hit him with enough pellets. Had at least 4 good birds that hung up just out of range.
> 
> Jus wait till this year though!



Poor little fella; keep yo chin up


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang!



of what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This little fella looks kinda sad; I reckon because he didn't kilt a turkey last year?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7523325&postcount=9





He's a cute lil feller !!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang!





Keebs said:


>



Y'all is too fast fo me!


All hail miz qween keebs!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> of what?


kang of post #504 


Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a cute lil feller !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a cute lil feller !!



He's precious


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww, Strangs a cutie pie!


Stangs as ugly as a rock.


Keebs said:


>


Yep, thats gonna happen



Keebs said:


>



bout 10 mo minutes


Oh, all Hail the queen


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He's precious





mudracing101 said:


> Stangs as ugly as a rock.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

y'all have a good'un this weekend.

Gonna kill sum ducks in da moanin', then fry up some catfish fillets, hush puppies,skrimp,fries and bakes beans and watch foosball!!!!

Mud, don't drank too much tonight, h22 hope you find yo' twista mat, hdm have fun at da game bro, rydert hope you keel some deers, and evabody else.... ummmm..... ahhhhh..... just don't be too much of an idjit.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> y'all have a good'un this weekend.
> 
> Gonna kill sum ducks in da moanin', then fry up some catfish fillets, hush puppies,skrimp,fries and bakes beans and watch foosball!!!!
> 
> Mud, don't drank too much tonight, h22 hope you find yo' twista mat, hdm have fun at da game bro, rydert hope you keel some deers, and evabody else.... ummmm..... ahhhhh..... just don't be too much of an idjit.



Good luck; I hope you wear them out!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> y'all have a good'un this weekend.
> 
> Gonna kill sum ducks in da moanin', then fry up some catfish fillets, hush puppies,skrimp,fries and bakes beans and watch foosball!!!!
> 
> Mud, don't drank too much tonight, h22 hope you find yo' twista mat, hdm have fun at da game bro, rydert hope you keel some deers, and evabody else.... ummmm..... ahhhhh..... just don't be too much of an idjit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

1 mo hour to go !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 mo hour to go !!!



kewl...means I've only got 2 mo hours to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Evening Jeff. Hope things are going fine down South.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

welp, Mud is *on his way*......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Hope things are going fine down South.



Yessir, fine down here! How about up your way? 



Keebs said:


> welp, Mud is *on his way*......



Uh Ohhhh!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, fine down here! How about up your way?
> 
> Only thing good up here is I65 that heads South. That and the country ham.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, fine down here! How about up your way?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ohhhh!!!



He sent me a text from inside da bus.......... at least he's got a DD!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> y'all have a good'un this weekend.
> 
> Gonna kill sum ducks in da moanin', then fry up some catfish fillets, hush puppies,skrimp,fries and bakes beans and watch foosball!!!!
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 mo hour to go !!!



The Last hour is the longest


Keebs said:


> He sent me a text from inside da bus.......... at least he's got a DD!



Did I pass my Test Teach?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2013)

The pie is mellowin down nicely


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Evening, my people!
Just got off work, got to get Bubbettes wish list together for her church work day, get the truck loaded for sighting in my rifle( again) nad the squirrel rifles. Got to get the jerky bagged up, and clean the kitchen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Yessir, fine down here! How about up your way?
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

I know I failed it Keebs I did not get Strings in for some reason. Guess I need Quoting for dummies.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know I failed it Keebs I did not get Strings in for some reason. Guess I need Quoting for dummies.



You'll cipher it down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> The pie is mellowin down nicely



How does it slice?



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, my people!
> Just got off work, got to get Bubbettes wish list together for her church work day, get the truck loaded for sighting in my rifle( again) nad the squirrel rifles. Got to get the jerky bagged up, and clean the kitchen.



Bizzy man...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How does it slice?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizzy man...



1 per jar


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> You'll cipher it down



I need a jar of cipher fluid.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Last hour is the longest
> 
> 
> Did I pass my Test Teach?


Not bad, young grasshoppa............


Hankus said:


> The pie is mellowin down nicely





rhbama3 said:


> Evening, my people!
> Just got off work, got to get Bubbettes wish list together for her church work day, get the truck loaded for sighting in my rifle( again) nad the squirrel rifles. Got to get the jerky bagged up, and clean the kitchen.





Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna need do a little research on this country ham stuff
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 1 per jar


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

The Jag wanted me to post this here to y'all!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag wanted me to post this here to y'all!!



That'll make a sweet tat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> That'll make a sweet tat



It is purty wicked!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Getting late down there youngins, need to be turning the covers back and getting ready for bed.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag wanted me to post this here to y'all!!



 

Just got my son to sleep! Glad he didn't see that!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Good Night youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Just got my son to sleep! Glad he didn't see that!



Just a sweet lil ol dragon!! 



KyDawg said:


> Good Night youngins.



Good night Pops!!

Gonna head that way soon, got a 3 hr drive in the mornin!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a sweet lil ol dragon!!



As long as it don't start movin' like Keebs avatar!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a sweet lil ol dragon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know if you get close to Nashville or Bowling Green Ky. Jeff and I will let you sample some good ham.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

We might shoot some coyotes too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> As long as it don't start movin' like Keebs avatar!





KyDawg said:


> Let me know if you get close to Nashville or Bowling Green Ky. Jeff and I will let you sample some good ham.



Will do, but I'm headin south tomorrow to the Chehaw rondyvoo.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Gonna try one more time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do, but I'm headin south tomorrow to the Chehaw rondyvoo.



Have fun in Allbenny, my old stompin grounds/


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2013)

aaaand now i'm back at da Big House.
Didn't even get to eat my hamburger before the beeper went off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna try one more time.




Yessir, me too!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 11, 2013)

All hail Jeff C.      He be Kang!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 12, 2013)

awww haillllll kang Jeffro......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2013)

Putting on the java for kang Jeffro


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Putting on the java for kang Jeffro



.....Wait a minute, It's the weekend??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....Wait a minute, It's the weekend??



Let me check. . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2013)

Happy Saturday to all of you.  I will take just one cup of that hot coffee this morning.  Hopefully, it will jump-start my heart and get my motor in gear because I've got lots of things to do today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2013)

Dang!!!.........I'm the Kang! 

Mornin fellas.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

Morning ever body...its hot in this deer stand this morning .......skeeters everywhere


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang!!!.........I'm the Kang!
> 
> Mornin fellas.......





Any proclamations?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any proclamations?



To the end therefore, that none of my subjects may neglect or violate their duty through ignorance thereof.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Morning ever body...its hot in this deer stand this morning .......skeeters everywhere



Mornin, good luck.....heavy fog here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just....got......to....make....it....to......7am......Monday....... morning.
Da Big House has whooped me so bad this week. Even by my bad luck standards this one has stood out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me check. . . .



....Think I'm gonna head to Chehaw today and visit with some GONr's!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> To the end therefore, that none of my subjects may neglect or violate their duty through ignorance thereof.......



I'm out, Kinglet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

okay, time to clean the kitchen, bag up the jerky and load the trucks with weapons of destruction. I see a LOT of dead squirrels in the future once we get all these guns dialed in.
See ya'll at Chehaw this afternoon. I plan to get there about 130 or 2pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....Think I'm gonna head to Chehaw today and visit with some GONr's!!!!



I'll try to locate you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, time to clean the kitchen, bag up the jerky and load the trucks with weapons of destruction. I see a LOT of dead squirrels in the future once we get all these guns dialed in.
> See ya'll at Chehaw this afternoon. I plan to get there about 130 or 2pm.



Yessir....got get on the road myself. Hope to see you there!

I had to get a wren out of the house first, had the back door open and it decided to pay me a visit


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll try to locate you



I beez the short one......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 709760



You too?
I hate it when that happens...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

'Pose to pick up some more elk meat today !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm up, dressed & ready to leave for Cheehaw, have been for 2 hours............ but it ain't happened yet..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

keebs said:


> i'm up, dressed & ready to leave for cheehaw, have been for 2 hours............ But it ain't happened yet..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 709795


 I know!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 709796





gobbleinwoods said:


>






Ya'll's bigger than mine.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll's bigger than mine.



Yup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

bored to deaf . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf . . .



Me too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Me too!





Whatchawannado ???


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 12, 2013)

Just now leaving for Chehaw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just now leaving for Chehaw.





Tell erybody HIGH from me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

Whatcha thank ???


Bacon wrapped, aged, 2" thick filet mignon, jalapeno/cheese stuffed venison sausage, garlic/cheese Texas toast, twice baked taters, portabella shrooms, and a fresh garden salad for supper???


----------



## kracker (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha thank ???
> 
> 
> Bacon wrapped, aged, 2" thick filet mignon, jalapeno/cheese stuffed venison sausage, garlic/cheese Texas toast, twice baked taters, portabella shrooms, and a fresh garden salad for supper???


Sounds great, I'd skip the toadstools though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sounds great, I'd skip the toadstools though.





Dood, the shroom's are most EXCELLENT !!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, the shroom's are most EXCELLENT !!!!!!



Depends on which type of cow droppings you get them off of.....dang it's hot up in dis tree....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Depends on which type of cow droppings you get them off of.....dang it's hot up in dis tree....


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

I managed a cow farm on the Warthen side of Sandersville, that I had to run folks out of my pasture looking for shrooms....


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a feeling that im gonna be Kang! !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, the shroom's are most EXCELLENT !!!!!!



Yyyyyyep


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

Dis catfish gonna be gooooooood!


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

Strang....dat looks good ....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Strang....dat looks good ....



Maybe a few mo' pics to come.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Maybe a few mo' pics to come.



One of them should be a pic of my invitation.


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

There sho is a bunch of woodies in the creek that i'm hunting  next to .....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dis catfish gonna be gooooooood!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

Kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

Told ya I was gonna be Kang...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

They is a lot of rough lookin'  types at Chehaw! Had a great time visiting with the Drivel nation and Blues Brother had some outta this world snacks! Never thought of wrapping bacon around a tater tot, but i sure will try it soon!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

Cajun skrimp


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Cajun skrimp


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

All hail da kang rydert!!!


Btw, I'll trade ya some skrimp and catfish fo' some wood duck shootin'


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Wait till ya see my plate.

I ain't gonna be able to move in a few. All I'm gonna be good fo' is watchin' da game!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All hail da kang rydert!!!
> 
> 
> Btw, I'll trade ya some skrimp and catfish fo' some wood duck shootin'



I will swap Groundhawg shooting and Red Horse sucker snagging for some night time rabbit hunting.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks good Strang. Dont eat too many of them beans though, you might get banded.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 12, 2013)

Uhm yeah. Wobbert-Woo and Fishbait. A new seat for the 4-wheeler and some supersonic staple gun.


Wanna take bets on which emergency room we end up at?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looks good Strang. Dont eat too many of them beans though, you might get banded.



Don't know about gettin banded but the spinach, poke chop and baked tater I had for lunch have been keepin me levitated about two inches off of my recliner seat cushion most of the afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know about gettin banded but the spinach, poke chop and baked tater I had for lunch have been keepin me levitated about two inches off of my recliner seat cushion most of the afternoon.



I am glad I was not there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Beef stew, blueberry muffins and White zen tonight was good.


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All hail da kang rydert!!!
> 
> 
> Btw, I'll trade ya some skrimp and catfish fo' some wood duck shootin'



I believe i'll take ya up on that deal..you and one person...shoot me  P.M.sometime next week...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening youngins from the Ky Babysitter. I got two tonight one of them 2  and one 3. Wearing the old pops out.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I believe i'll take ya up on that deal..you and one person...shoot me  P.M.sometime next week...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Life is nice enjoy it youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Whew! What a day!
Sighted in rifles this morning, went to work, went to Chehaw, came home and Fishbait fixed my 4-wheeler seat good as new, and then we went out to eat. 
Bugsy and Fishbro are headed back to Valdosta after a decent supper at Austins. 
Gonna get my hunting stuff organized tomorrow and then be ready to go Monday morning. Got the last two days off to try and kill another Doe or hog. Man, i sure wish we had a cold snap instead of these record temps.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 12, 2013)

What up peeps???


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

It was near 70 here yesterday. Hope it cools off down there around the First of February.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> What up peeps???



Evening, huntin! 
Got the shoes kicked off and just patrolling the halls.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, huntin!
> Got the shoes kicked off and just patrolling the halls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Is evening hunting like night hunting?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is evening hunting like night hunting?



Did you use a light or not?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

I use a Black light during the day and a regular light at night.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 12, 2013)

spray and pray.  anything that moves.  Im just huntinstuff...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> spray and pray.  anything that moves.  Im just huntinstuff...



Just dont shoot no goats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I use a Black light during the day and a regular light at night.


You're good! 


huntinstuff said:


> spray and pray.  anything that moves.  Im just huntinstuff...



Never hurts to ground check!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just dont shoot no goats.



umm.....er........ He looked just like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're good!
> 
> 
> Never hurts to ground check!



Ground checks dont lie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2013)

night, ya'll!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

That possum gonna bite you one day rh.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Good night youngins getting late up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

South Ga, is only a few days away.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2013)

Lawd, what a day........... good thing I like getting & giving hugs!
A SPECIAL BIG Shout out THANK YOU Hankus!!!!!!! I had a special delivery by Chief, cooked by Blues Brother (yum!) and paid for by Hankus.......... just made a sammich from a smoked butt and it wuz goooood! AND another  Thank you to Wobert Woo for my jerky AND my jigs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> South Ga, is only a few days away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2013)

I think a steaming cup of hot coffee is what the dr ordered this morning.







That Ravens game wore me slap out.  Didn't make the other one.  The recliner enveloped me.   

Well have a funday Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think a steaming cup of hot coffee is what the dr ordered this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, but they pulled it off. Now to see what the Falcons can do today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think a steaming cup of hot coffee is what the dr ordered this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine cup of coffee there, believe I will have me some..... Mernin peeps!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just got to survive 21 more hours of call......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Moanin kids....had a great time at Chehaw!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.  I have been up for several hours but I had a bunch of things that I needed to do earlier so it has taken me all morning to finally check in here.  Sounds like most everybody survived the day yesterday and apparently Ms. Keebs came out on top for sure.  I tell you, she has more friends than anybody I know!!!  Sounds like a good time was had by all at the Chehaw Festival yesterday too.

I am planning for the rest of today to be a slow day for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lawd, what a day........... good thing I like getting & giving hugs!
> A SPECIAL BIG Shout out THANK YOU Hankus!!!!!!! I had a special delivery by Chief, cooked by Blues Brother (yum!) and paid for by Hankus.......... just made a sammich from a smoked butt and it wuz goooood! AND another  Thank you to Wobert Woo for my jerky AND my jigs!



I was severely threatened during that transaction.....

  

I'll be indulging in some of that BBQ from blues brother today, maybe a slice of that apple pie, courtesy of Hankus, to boot! 

Oh yeah, blues brother attacked me also, I thought he was gonna kill me for a second.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 13, 2013)

Man oh man, I feel like I been run over by an apple pie.        


Although it was a brief evening, it was the most relaxing few hours I've had in a while. Fishbait said that was his entire goal, to get me out of town and let my mind be free for a little while.    It worked. 

Great to see everyone. Even if Hankus wouldn't let me braid his hair.  

Left Chehaw and went to Casa de Wobbert-Woo!  and hung out with Bubbette for a bit. The boys finished up working on making sure Bama maintains a dry rear end  and then we had some uhm... "interesting" ribs at Austin's.  

I'm still trying to figure out exactly what a "COOKIE" is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man oh man, I feel like I been run over by an apple pie.
> 
> 
> Although it was a brief evening, it was the most relaxing few hours I've had in a while. Fishbait said that was his entire goal, to get me out of town and let my mind be free for a little while.    It worked.
> ...



The "cookie" was buried underneath a mountain of ice cream and chocolate syrup. Jennifer actually ate the whole thing! 
Oh, and i think "St. Louis Style" ribs are boiled. I wasn't very impressed either.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The "cookie" was buried underneath a mountain of ice cream and chocolate syrup. Jennifer actually ate the whole thing!
> Oh, and i think "St. Louis Style" ribs are boiled. I wasn't very impressed either.



Tell Jenn I said congrats on the awesome calorie fest!      


I've had boiled/St. Louis Style ribs before, but then they're basted with sauce or a rub and grilled for a while after that. The flavor was good, the texture just wasn't there I think.  



That cookie had me begging for some ice cream all the way home. We got to Moultrie and Bait pulled up to Dairy Queen to get me a Peanut Buster Parfait. We drove up to the menu/order board and everything went dark and this girl came on and said "I'm sorry, we're closed".    



Right now I'm letting my french toast settle so I can have some Whiskey Pepper jerkey for lunch.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lawd, what a day........... good thing I like getting & giving hugs!
> A SPECIAL BIG Shout out THANK YOU Hankus!!!!!!! I had a special delivery by Chief, cooked by Blues Brother (yum!) and paid for by Hankus.......... just made a sammich from a smoked butt and it wuz goooood! AND another  Thank you to Wobert Woo for my jerky AND my jigs!



Hate I wasn't able to make it yesterday, but I had to do first aid duty for a bunch of guys working at the church. Funny, there were just as many women, but only the guys got hurt.   Good thing I was prepared being married to Bubba and all. 

The first thing I did when I got home was asked if he gave you the jigs. I been on him since Christmas to make sure he had some for you at Chehaw.


turtlebug said:


> Man oh man, I feel like I been run over by an apple pie.
> 
> Although it was a brief evening, it was the most relaxing few hours I've had in a while. Fishbait said that was his entire goal, to get me out of town and let my mind be free for a little while.    It worked.
> 
> ...



Glad y'all were able to make it up. My stuffed tater was most excellent and Mini Me and me shared a cookie. It was all I could do to eat half of one. I don't know how skinny minny managed to eat a whole one. 

Y'all got to come up again some time soon so we can go to the shroom. You're the only one who will go with me. Bubba hates the place.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think me and Woo are gonna go take a power nap before i start packing my hunting stuff.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 13, 2013)

About to be an empty nester again. Mini Me is packing her car to head back to college.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 13, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Y'all got to come up again some time soon so we can go to the shroom. You're the only one who will go with me. Bubba hates the place.





I'm ordering a new Roberts Bros. Turkey Call this week. I'll have to come up and get Wobbert-Woo!  to help me with it.  

Or maybe, since my birfday is in a couple of weeks, I can talk Bait into all of us going out to eat while I unwrap my new COSTA DEL MAR CABALLITO SUNGLASSES IN CRYSTAL FRAMES WITH BLUE OR GREEN 400G LENSES.     My other Costas aren't comfy on my face anymore.  

We shall dine at the 'Shroom.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm ordering a new Roberts Bros. Turkey Call this week. I'll have to come up and get Wobbert-Woo!  to help me with it.
> 
> Or maybe, since my birfday is in a couple of weeks, I can talk Bait into all of us going out to eat while I unwrap my new COSTA DEL MAR CABALLITO SUNGLASSES IN CRYSTAL FRAMES WITH BLUE OR GREEN 400G LENSES.     My other Costas aren't comfy on my face anymore.
> 
> We shall dine at the 'Shroom.


They sell sunglasses at the Dollar Store. Just sayin'......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm ordering a new Roberts Bros. Turkey Call this week. I'll have to come up and get Wobbert-Woo!  to help me with it.
> 
> Or maybe, since my birfday is in a couple of weeks, I can talk Bait into all of us going out to eat while I unwrap my new COSTA DEL MAR CABALLITO SUNGLASSES IN CRYSTAL FRAMES WITH BLUE OR GREEN 400G LENSES.     My other Costas aren't comfy on my face anymore.
> 
> We shall dine at the 'Shroom.


Happy early burfday.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Happy early burfday.......



Like i said, the Dollar Sto' has some that look similar.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> They sell sunglasses at the Dollar Store. Just sayin'......




BTDT  I'm old now. I deserve decent eye protection. 




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Happy early burfday.......



Why thank you Timmay. 

Now, could you make that your avatar and send Fishbait about 17 pm's per day until February 9th?   





rhbama3 said:


> Like i said, the Dollar Sto' has some that look similar.



Stop that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> They sell sunglasses at the Dollar Store. Just sayin'......





turtlebug said:


> BTDT  I'm old now. I deserve decent eye protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those at the Dolla Store are just as good. . . . 








right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

my work here is done.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Those at the Dolla Store are just as good. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thems at the dolla store beez da throw away glasses...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> my work here is done.....



Well played my friend.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

I likes da throw aways, cause that's what usually winds up happenin to them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2013)

Howdy folks! How y'all doing?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I likes da throw aways, cause that's what usually winds up happenin to them.



What up JC?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm ordering a new Roberts Bros. Turkey Call this week. I'll have to come up and get Wobbert-Woo!  to help me with it.
> 
> We shall dine at the 'Shroom.



Turkey calls are NOT allowed in my house. They sound like fingernails on a chalkboard!

But if we go to the shroom I will let you bring it (as long as it is not used or practiced in the house).


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 13, 2013)

Awe hail Kween T bug!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks! How y'all doing?



How you doin, blood? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What up JC?



Howdy Tim  A lil wore out, didn't get home until 1:00 am, stopped by Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Awe hail Kween T bug!



Oh Wow...almost fergot!!


Awwwww Hail...........Tbug!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks! How y'all doing?



ready to go huntin', picking on the wimmens. You know, the usual.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin, blood?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Tim  A lil wore out, didn't get home until 1:00 am, stopped by Keebs!



Longgggggg day........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm ordering a new Roberts Bros. Turkey Call this week. I'll have to come up and get Wobbert-Woo!  to help me with it.
> 
> Or maybe, since my birfday is in a couple of weeks, I can talk Bait into all of us going out to eat while I unwrap my new COSTA DEL MAR CABALLITO SUNGLASSES IN CRYSTAL FRAMES WITH BLUE OR GREEN 400G LENSES.     My other Costas aren't comfy on my face anymore.
> 
> We shall dine at the 'Shroom.







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Happy early burfday.......



Ooohhh..I like those! 

My poor ol Oakley's ain't gonna last much longer! I've had them for almost 10 years! They've been broken 4 times & glued back together in the last 2 years!  



Bubbette said:


> Turkey calls are NOT allowed in my house. They sound like fingernails on a chalkboard!
> 
> But if we go to the shroom I will let you bring it (as long as it is not used or practiced in the house).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Longgggggg day........



Reckon how Hankus is feelin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon how Hankus is feelin



Haven't heard any stirrins from him yet...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Haven't heard any stirrins from him yet...



I have low expectations!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Warmin up that Butt I acquired from blues brother for some BBQ sammiches today for the Falcons game!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Warmin up that Butt I acquired from blues brother for some BBQ sammiches today for the Falcons game!!



Man, i could have devoured all of those jalapeno/bbq/cheese poppers he made! Dat boy has got GAME!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i could have devoured all of those jalapeno/bbq/cheese poppers he made! Dat boy has got GAME!!!



 Dang.....I missed out on those! He sure does 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



 Howdy there, Quacker!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....I missed out on those! He sure does
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy there, Quacker!!






Hiya Chief !!! 


Tell my boy Jag that Uncle Quackers sez HI !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was severely threatened during that transaction.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






turtlebug said:


> Man oh man, I feel like I been run over by an apple pie.
> 
> Great to see everyone. Even if Hankus wouldn't let me braid his hair.


 just how many "sample tastes" did you take?!?
Tomi tried to "trim it for him, but that didn't work either....


Bubbette said:


> Hate I wasn't able to make it yesterday, but I had to do first aid duty for a bunch of guys working at the church. Funny, there were just as many women, but only the guys got hurt.   Good thing I was prepared being married to Bubba and all.
> 
> The first thing I did when I got home was asked if he gave you the jigs. I been on him since Christmas to make sure he had some for you at Chehaw.


 Thank you, I can't wait to get a chance to use them!


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon how Hankus is feelin



*I* feel awsome!  now to go move hay & worm horses, then I think I'll mosey on over & see about some deer hunting this evening.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chief !!!
> 
> 
> Tell my boy Jag that Uncle Quackers sez HI !!!!



He said, "He will see me purty soon, I promise!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just how many "sample tastes" did you take?!?
> Tomi tried to "trim it for him, but that didn't work either....
> 
> Thank you, I can't wait to get a chance to use them!
> ...



Oh!! Just a heads up, Jag told me this morning that he's gonna have a couple of kids when he moves in with y'all...... just 1 boy and 1 girl, that's all!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh!! Just a heads up, Jag told me this morning that he's gonna have a couple of kids when he moves in with y'all...... just 1 boy and 1 girl, that's all!!!


 I sure hope he learns to build before he comes to live here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sure hope he learns to build before he comes to live here!




He's a dang good helper!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a dang good helper!!


 I know he is and a joy to be around!  Tell MizT I missed seeing her!!   you might go ahead & call to reserve a cabin for next year.......... 
ok, I gotta get bizzy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Got my ears lowered!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my ears lowered!!



You sure wuz a big talker yesterday about your wife telling you to get a haircut. Guess she told you again, huh?


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

Home and back to the 21st century.

Had a blast at Chehaw, cant wait to do it again.
But now im back to reality and gotta work in the mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You sure wuz a big talker yesterday about your wife telling you to get a haircut. Guess she told you again, huh?



Shhhhhh....I let her think she won (she had a pair of scissors in her hand and was threatening me).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, fixing to fry up some flounder, skrimp, home fries  and puppies .. .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhh....I let her think she won (she had a pair of scissors in her hand and was threatening me).



Well, how low did she take em'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, fixing to fry up some flounder, skrimp, home fries  and puppies .. .



 I haven't had any flounder in a lonnnng time!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Havin a little Blues Brothers BBQ, some tater salad, and baked beans.... mighty fine eatin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Havin a little Blues Brothers BBQ, some tater salad, and baked beans.... mighty fine eatin



hot dogs wif chili, chips, and no bun. yay. 

Truck is loaded, just need to gas up and get a good nights sleep. Still have no good vibe about where to go in the morning: crooked tree, ampm, barrel road? Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> hot dogs wif chili, chips, and no bun. yay.
> 
> Truck is loaded, just need to gas up and get a good nights sleep. Still have no good vibe about where to go in the morning: crooked tree, ampm, barrel road? Decisions, decisions.....



Wish I was goin with ya, would love to get some last minute freezer meat.... Good Luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Havin a little Blues Brothers BBQ, some tater salad, and baked beans.... mighty fine eatin



Going to have some here in just a lil bit! 



rhbama3 said:


> hot dogs wif chili, chips, and no bun. yay.
> 
> Truck is loaded, just need to gas up and get a good nights sleep. Still have no good vibe about where to go in the morning: crooked tree, ampm, barrel road? Decisions, decisions.....




eenie meanie minie mo


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wish I was goin with ya, would love to get some last minute freezer meat.... Good Luck!!



Not sure about tomorrow, but i'll be putting 50 pounds of corn down crooked tree and setting up whats left of my ameristep blind for a Tuesday morning hunt. Yes Quack, I lied. I still got that piece of garbage( broken poles, holes, and zippers). 
The deer there know that stand and check it before coming out. I'm hoping they don't notice the guy wif a gun in da bushes on the other side of the foodplot.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to have some here in just a lil bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That man sure can do some BBQ!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Evening youngins, need a boat up here to make a beer run.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure about tomorrow, but i'll be putting 50 pounds of corn down crooked tree and setting up whats left of my ameristep blind for a Tuesday morning hunt. Yes Quack, I lied. I still got that piece of garbage( broken poles, holes, and zippers).
> The deer there know that stand and check it before coming out. I'm hoping they don't notice the guy wif a gun in da bushes on the other side of the foodplot.



Maximum utilization......a decoy blind!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> That man sure can do some BBQ!!!!



Delicious!! 



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, need a boat up here to make a beer run.



Evenin Pops!!  I reckon it's on it's way here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, need a boat up here to make a beer run.



"This message is hidden because KyDawg is on your ignore list."


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Now that was not nice rh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maximum utilization......a decoy blind!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still feels weird pouring corn out in deer season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now that was not nice rh.



Just kidding. I can't have an ignore list anymore.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, and all Hail Kang KY!!!

boy, that just doesn't sound right....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Can a Kang ban people?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my ears lowered!!


I kept noticing you "wipe it out of your face" last night on the porch...........


rhbama3 said:


> You sure wuz a big talker yesterday about your wife telling you to get a haircut. Guess she told you again, huh?





slip said:


> Home and back to the 21st century.
> 
> Had a blast at Chehaw, cant wait to do it again.
> But now im back to reality and gotta work in the mornin.


Glad I got ONE good hug outta you, dang, you stayed BUSY!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Havin a little Blues Brothers BBQ, some tater salad, and baked beans.... mighty fine eatin


Oh that sounds like a good combo.......... lets see, yep, I think I have everything to copy you too!


rhbama3 said:


> hot dogs wif chili, chips, and no bun. yay.
> 
> Truck is loaded, just need to gas up and get a good nights sleep. Still have no good vibe about where to go in the morning: crooked tree, ampm, barrel road? Decisions, decisions.....


Bama............ "Roll Tide".......... if you DO happen to get a chance at an extra one, please do, I'll handle coming to get it, processing the whole nine yards, PLEASE!!!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, need a boat up here to make a beer run.


you gettin THAT much rain??????


rhbama3 said:


> "This message is hidden because KyDawg is on your ignore list."





rhbama3 said:


> Just kidding. I can't have an ignore list anymore.


 I was wondering, I didn't think ya'll could *totally* ignore us!


KyDawg said:


> Can a Kang ban people?


only if they are mods & higher........
All I got from my evening hunt was 'skeeter bit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Can a Kang ban people?




Only those subjects that don't bow in your majesty's presence.......Awww Hail, KyDawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I kept noticing you "wipe it out of your face" last night on the porch...........
> 
> 
> you gettin THAT much rain??????
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I kept noticing you "wipe it out of your face" last night on the porch...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm too old to slang it anymore


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody heard from Hankus?  

Just wondering if that boy is okay today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody heard from Hankus?
> 
> Just wondering if that boy is okay today.



I magine he's hurtin today!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Unfortunately yes and more is on the way. I would tell you how much but I think I just saw the rain gauge float by.


Darlin', don't fuss, we're so dry down here......... well, let's put it this way, I won't even crack a joke about how dry we still are..........


Jeff C. said:


> I'm too old to slang it anymore


 you were "saxy" doing it the way you were..........


turtlebug said:


> Anybody heard from Hankus?
> 
> Just wondering if that boy is okay today.


Not a word, but I DID finally hear from MUD, his party night Friday night weren't too bad, but had to help his Mom Saturday that kept him from meeting us at Frontier days.....


Jeff C. said:


> I magine he's hurtin today!!


Heck, I hurt just THINKING about the shape he was in!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', don't fuss, we're so dry down here......... well, let's put it this way, I won't even crack a joke about how dry we still are..........
> 
> you were "saxy" doing it the way you were..........
> 
> ...



Now ya tell me!!


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just kidding. I can't have an ignore list anymore.


Sure you can, but now when you "ignore" somebody the whole fourm "ignores" them.


Keebs said:


> I kept noticing you "wipe it out of your face" last night on the porch...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busy busy, but man its fun. I am glad i saw ya.



Jeff C. said:


> Only those subjects that don't bow in your majesty's presence.......Awww Hail, KyDawg!


Aww Hail


turtlebug said:


> Anybody heard from Hankus?





Jeff C. said:


> I magine he's hurtin today!!




I bet yer right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Sure you can, but now when you "ignore" somebody the whole fourm "ignores" them.
> 
> Busy busy, but man its fun. I am glad i saw ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

I told my wife I was Kang and she said if I didn't shot up she would crown me.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeff! It was good to see you and yer boy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Jeff! It was good to see you and yer boy!!



Same her, slip!!  Wish we could've sat for a little spell...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Now ya tell me!!





slip said:


> Busy busy, but man its fun. I am glad i saw ya.


 at least I gots a hug....... gawd you're growing up too fast for me!  but I'm soooo proud of you!


KyDawg said:


> I told my wife I was Kang and she said if I didn't shot up she would crown me.





Jeff C. said:


> Same her, slip!!  Wish we could've sat for a little spell...


Ditto!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, how low did she take em'?



My sideburns are too short!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I told my wife I was Kang and she said if I didn't shot up she would crown me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

New decrees at 11.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it was a heckuva weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well it was a heckuva weekend


really?


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well it was a heckuva weekend



You survived!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really?



Well.......what I member of it 



slip said:


> You survived!



But the details after 3pm start gettin fuzzy


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2013)

Yall that gots a jar, hope ya enjoy it much as I did


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> But the details after 3pm start gettin fuzzy



That i do not doubt at all.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2013)

slip said:


> That i do not doubt at all.



Yeah um I found 4 empty jars today  You know if what I sent back up to Nic was up to snuff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well.......what I member of it
> 
> 
> 
> But the details after 3pm start gettin fuzzy


 really?????


Hankus said:


> Yall that gots a jar, hope ya enjoy it much as I did





slip said:


> That i do not doubt at all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yeah um I found 4 empty jars today  You know if what I sent back up to Nic was up to snuff


 which one did you send to him??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well.......what I member of it
> 
> 
> 
> But the details after 3pm start gettin fuzzy



Put it this way, Mike's wife(?) had to translate Hankus-speak for us.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yeah um I found 4 empty jars today  You know if what I sent back up to Nic was up to snuff



 I didnt hear any complaining.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

slip said:


> I didnt hear any complaining.


QUESTION............ why weren't you in the tomahawk throwing contest?????


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Put it this way, Mike's wife(?) had to translate Hankus-speak for us.



BB  I think that was her name 



slip said:


> I didnt hear any complaining.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> which one did you send to him??????



I dunno


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Evenin', drivelers and drivel-ettes! Enjoyed seein' awlyawl,even ifit wuz a "drive-by!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well it was a heckuva weekend



 A resurrection!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I dunno





crackerdave said:


> Evenin', drivelers and drivel-ettes! Enjoyed seein' awlyawl,even ifit wuz a "drive-by!"


 Dave, I apologize, I should've made a point to thank your wife for coming, that was a first for her, right?? Dangit, tell her I'm sorry!! I promise to do better next time, tell her that too!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Put it this way, Mike's wife(?) had to translate Hankus-speak for us.





Hankus said:


> BB  I think that was her name



Who y'all talkin bout


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Evenin', drivelers and drivel-ettes! Enjoyed seein' awlyawl,even ifit wuz a "drive-by!"



Good seein ya again, Dave!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm about to give up on the gif's. I can't seem to find much that the file size isn't too big.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> QUESTION............ why weren't you in the tomahawk throwing contest?????



Cuz i know better then ta make a fool of my self that easy. I need to make a block here so i can practice at home.





Alrighty folks i got the smoke washed off me, and im starting to get tired enough to talk backerds and trip over my feet ... Gotta work in the mornin so i better charge the batteries....Sadly i wont be laying in a Tipi looking at the stars out of the smoke hole and listening to the red wolves howl tonight, just the ceiling fan and snoring mutts.

Night errybutty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to give up on the gif's. I can't seem to find much that the file size isn't too big.



I like!! 



slip said:


> Cuz i know better then ta make a fool of my self that easy. I need to make a block here so i can practice at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good night, young whippersnapper!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Cuz i know better then ta make a fool of my self that easy. I need to make a block here so i can practice at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I look forward to watching you compete next year!  
G'night, "Moppet"
G'night ya'll!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dave, I apologize, I should've made a point to thank your wife for coming, that was a first for her, right?? Dangit, tell her I'm sorry!! I promise to do better next time, tell her that too!!!!



I 'll tell her-thanks! We had a good time all weekend- 'specially hangin' out with Mike and company
We missed the tradin' blanket, dang it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yall that gots a jar, hope ya enjoy it much as I did




It was good to see everybody!!!............I enjoyed it all except the drive there, and back!!

We got home about 10:00 after dinner, and a show at the Ruby Tuesday in Dublin.............The show??.........Let's just say that couple needed to get room!!

One minor detour after making a wrong turn!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 13, 2013)

It sounds like I missed a perfectly good organized drunk.


----------



## kracker (Jan 13, 2013)

Will I be the next kang?


----------



## kracker (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe not!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 13, 2013)

dang ol' cheatin' mods

Awww haillll kang Rutt...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2013)

kracker said:


> Will I be the next kang?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe not!!



Awwww Hail..... 

Later y'all....gonna call it a night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2013)

kracker said:


> dang ol' cheatin' mods
> 
> Awww haillll kang Rutt...


No cheating to it brother!!........Just happened to be in the right place at the right time!!

Now I could delete my post, and crown you Kang if you want!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No cheating to it brother!!........Just happened to be in the right place at the right time!!
> 
> Now I could delete my post, and crown you Kang if you want!!


No way!!!!
You can be kang of this bunch for a while.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwww Hail.....
> 
> Later y'all....gonna call it a night!!


Good Talking with you this weekend!!

Later Jeffro!!


kracker said:


> No way!!!!
> You can be kang of this bunch for a while.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, Happy Monday to you fellow drivelers.  Time to rise and shine and get your rears in gear.

I do need s a couple of cups of coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes first though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, Happy Monday to you fellow drivelers.  Time to rise and shine and get your rears in gear.
> 
> I do need s a couple of cups of coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes first though.



Sorry EE I was reading back and drinking coffee.     Oh you want a cup too?   Here is morning elixir


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2013)

Time to make the donuts.....
Mernin folks


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sitting in the ampm foodplot waiting on daylight. Just had a 20mph gust of wind come thru. I went ahead and dropped my headlight 20 feet to start the day off right. It hit the first ladder rung in one piece but I heard multiple thuds when it hit the ground. Hope that was just batteries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

Mernin ya bunch of buzzbaits..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wind getting worse but got enough light to see now,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

Is this a pretty picture or what???

Thanks MC, you are Da Man for sho because I check your info every time before I go play golf (or go hunting)!!!!!!


ps:  I sure am glad that the golf course is located in the southern end of Lincoln County because the northern end of the county is getting a little wet right about now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Is this a pretty picture or what???
> 
> Thanks MC, you are Da Man for sho because I check your info every time before I go play golf (or go hunting)!!!!!!



It is a pretty picture of a radar (i'm guessing accuweather or wunderground) that consistently sets their angle too steep, picking up the wintery mix in the upper levels of the atmosphere that never hit the ground.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

pickled eggs and warm budwiser ta kick off this mundy mernin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is a pretty picture of a radar (i'm guessing accuweather or wunderground) that consistently sets their angle too steep, picking up the wintery mix in the upper levels of the atmosphere that never hit the ground.



But, But, Blue is my favorite color !!!  

I am serious because thanks to you, I check this thread site most every day and sometimes several times per day as it really does affect my work schedule from time to time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe not!!


Kang Rutt


blood on the ground said:


> pickled eggs and warm budwiser ta kick off this mundy mernin!



You takin the day off to hunt or you jobless now Hope you just huntin.


Good Monday to the rest of ya's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey erybody. Got my 1st duck this weekend. I am one proud peacock! Getting the one on the Left in the 2nd pic. mounted. It was my 1st!!!!! Thanks H22 and Bro-In-Law!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> But, But, Blue is my favorite color !!!
> 
> I am serious because thanks to you, I check this thread site most every day and sometimes several times per day as it really does affect my work schedule from time to time.



If I could link this radar up to the forums I would, but it's a pay site and won't hyperlink in. Anyway, here is a more accurate radar image of what's happening where right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody. Got my 1st duck this weekend. I am one proud peacock! Getting the one on the right in the 2nd pic. mounted. It was my 1st!!!!! Thanks H22 and Bor-In-Law!



Nice Woody's..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody. Got my 1st duck this weekend. I am one proud peacock! Getting the one on the right in the 2nd pic. mounted. It was my 1st!!!!! Thanks H22 and Bor-In-Law!



 WTG Girl!!! That's awesome!!! 



Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody. Got my 1st duck this weekend. I am one proud peacock! Getting the one on the Left in the 2nd pic. mounted. It was my 1st!!!!! Thanks H22 and Bor-In-Law!



Awesome, congrats


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking at that radar, looks like it'll rain here tonight or tomorrow. I think I'm okay for this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking at that radar, looks like it'll rain here tonight or tomorrow. I think I'm okay for this evening.



Hard to nail it down, but I think you'll be good to go this evening. I have one hourly forecast that says it'll pass through down there between midnight and 8 am. Then I have another one that says nothing tonight and then Wednesday and Thursday will be soggy for y'all. Take your pick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks ya'll. I hate that I missed Chehaw but getting my first duck may it all better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

Mornin kids.....waitin on brudder to call 

Congrats Mandy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats, Mandy! 
ok, gots my plate loaded here at work..........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody. Got my 1st duck this weekend. I am one proud peacock! Getting the one on the Left in the 2nd pic. mounted. It was my 1st!!!!! Thanks H22 and Bro-In-Law!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Hdm03 still at da dome.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

nothin like getting covered in ink first thang mundy mernin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> nothin like getting covered in ink first thang mundy mernin



What color


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking at that radar, looks like it'll rain here tonight or tomorrow. I think I'm okay for this evening.



Is anything moving out there?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> nothin like getting covered in ink first thang mundy mernin



You're gettin a full body tattoo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hdm03 still at da dome.



Probably still tailgaitin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is anything moving out there?



Squirrels and doves. Gonna sit another hour and then go pull cameras and set up the blind on crooked tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gettin a full body tattoo?



Octopus rasslin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> nothin like getting covered in ink first thang mundy mernin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What color





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gettin a full body tattoo?





Jeff C. said:


> Octopus rasslin!!!


 Inquiring minds want to know............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great. Just got blown out of the stand by a deer coming in behind me. She's still blowing as she runs away down the ridge out of sight.
Man, I can't get a break.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....waitin on brudder to call
> 
> Congrats Mandy!!!


Mornin Jeffro



Keebs said:


> Congrats, Mandy!
> ok, gots my plate loaded here at work..........


Get to work



stringmusic said:


>


Morning


rhbama3 said:


> Squirrels and doves. Gonna sit another hour and then go pull cameras and set up the blind on crooked tree.


 A day in the woods


Keebs said:


> Inquiring minds want to know............



You dont have to call me darlin, ... Darlin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just got blown out of the stand by a deer coming in behind me. She's still blowing as she runs away down the ridge out of sight.
> Man, I can't get a break.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont have to call me darlin, ... Darlin


 Chief said you sang off-key........


rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just got blown out of the stand by a deer coming in behind me. She's still blowing as she runs away down the ridge out of sight.
> Man, I can't get a break.


 dagnabbit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just got blown out of the stand by a deer coming in behind me. She's still blowing as she runs away down the ridge out of sight.
> Man, I can't get a break.











mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro
> 
> Get to work
> 
> ...



Mudrooooo......sang it!! 



Keebs said:


> Chief said you sang off-key........
> 
> dagnabbit!



Sounded like Jag in da shower!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Chief said you sang off-key........
> 
> dagnabbit!


If there is one thing i cant do , thats sing.


Jeff C. said:


> Mudrooooo......sang it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounded like Jag in da shower!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Inquiring minds want to know............



bunch of idjits  i had to go home and change!!!

blue ifin y'all have ta no


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> bunch of idjits  i had to go home and change!!!
> 
> blue ifin y'all have ta no


 what? no pics? no details, dangit man!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Chief said you sang off-key........
> 
> dagnabbit!





mudracing101 said:


> If there is one thing i cant do , thats sing.



I take that back, i was doin a great job, it was them other 12 people that was off key


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> bunch of idjits  i had to go home and change!!!
> 
> blue ifin y'all have ta no



Blue what?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what? no pics? no details, dangit man!



think smirff


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Whats for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> bunch of idjits  i had to go home and change!!!
> 
> blue ifin y'all have ta no


Blue is my favorite color. Juss sayin. 



Keebs said:


> what? no pics? no details, dangit man!



Really!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hdm03 still at da dome.



Here I is   The throat is a little sore and the head aches slightly; but we going to the NFC Championship!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here I is   The throat is a little sore and the head aches slightly; but we going to the NFC Championship!!!



Man, what a game!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

baked chicken and spinach fer a late lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

I'mon have some blues brother BBQ!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Left overs, Deer Tenderloins, sausage, Zippers, and taters.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> think smirff





mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch


Subway......... the other half of my footlong from Friday.......


hdm03 said:


> Here I is   The throat is a little sore and the head aches slightly; but we going to the NFC Championship!!!


 they let you come back!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have some blues brother BBQ!!!


 


mudracing101 said:


> Left overs, Deer Tenderloins, sausage, Zippers, and taters.


 I love me some deer meat.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

A'ight chirrun.....y'all have a nice day!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 14, 2013)

Morning all.  Great weekend for football!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Great weekend for football!



Yes it were.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here I is   The throat is a little sore and the head aches slightly; but we going to the NFC Championship!!!


I bet tha roof was bouncin' in there, I know y'all had some fun! Can't wait till next weekend.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 710263


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Dem deers done got rydert.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight chirrun.....y'all have a nice day!!


Later Jeffro



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Great weekend for football!


They still playin foozeball


stringmusic said:


> Dem deers done got rydert.....



Uh oh, oh well, time to go to lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 710263





Jeff C. said:


> A'ight chirrun.....y'all have a nice day!!





boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Great weekend for football!


 really?


mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro
> 
> 
> They still playin foozeball
> ...


 leaving a little early, ain't cha?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

The whistle stop cafe in richland has closed forever. Back to the subway sammich shop in the gas station.
I haz da sadz......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The whistle stop cafe in richland has closed forever. Back to the subway sammich shop in the gas station.
> I haz da sadz......



Everyone knows there is only one true Whistle Stop Cafe, and it lives in Irondale, Ala.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

The fickled fanger of fate has decided that now that I'm in my ground blind, the clouds shall part and beam sunlight directly on my blind. Lawd, my glasses are fogging up, its so hot!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The fickled fanger of fate has decided that now that I'm in my ground blind, the clouds shall part and beam sunlight directly on my blind. Lawd, my glasses are fogging up, its so hot!



I'm headed to get in a stand shortly, i better turn on the thermocell bout 2 miles for i get there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The fickled fanger of fate has decided that now that I'm in my ground blind, the clouds shall part and beam sunlight directly on my blind. Lawd, my glasses are fogging up, its so hot!










mudracing101 said:


> I'm headed to get in a stand shortly, i better turn on the thermocell bout 2 miles for i get there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm out ya'll, have a good afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking at the weather, I see that is in the 70's in South Georgia. Freezing rain here now and toninght, freezing drizzle tommorrow.
Everything is getting dark, cant remember why I am in Kentucky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2013)

Only gotta work 2 nights this week !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looking at the weather, I see that is in the 70's in South Georgia. Freezing rain here now and toninght, freezing drizzle tommorrow.
> Everything is getting dark, cant remember why I am in Kentucky.


 I don't either, BUT, I sure wish we could go back to actually having "seasons" like we had when I was growing up!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Only gotta work 2 nights this week !!


 I gots a 3 day weekend coming up............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Think I will go make a hot toddy, maybe it will jar my memmory.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go make a hot toddy, maybe it will jar my memmory.


 you do that, I'll go get me a cold sweet tea............ I'm outta here folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go make a hot toddy, maybe it will jar my memmory.



And here I was about to read something about brain tanning. I'm not much for the beach, but if the scenery is good enough I'd be willing to sit out a while and see if I could tan my brain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And here I was about to read something about brain tanning. I'm not much for the beach, but if the scenery is good enough I'd be willing to sit out a while and see if I could tan my brain.






Got any bad weather headed my way Miggie???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got any bad weather headed my way Miggie???



Nope, you want some?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, you want some?






Not for the next 2 nights !!!  We're probably the only people that wish for bad weather on our days off !! 









You know, kinda like Pookie gets . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And here I was about to read something about brain tanning. I'm not much for the beach, but if the scenery is good enough I'd be willing to sit out a while and see if I could tan my brain.



You would freeze your brain up here Hugh, plus a couple of other things,


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got any bad weather headed my way Miggie???



You probably have hot weather in the MON.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not for the next 2 nights !!!  We're probably the only people that wish for bad weather on our days off !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







KyDawg said:


> You would freeze your brain up here Hugh, plus a couple of other things,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

knock knock.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> knock knock.....



Who Dat!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Who's there?


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2013)

Blazer liked to have never made it home from Chehaw ... Running fine now but like they said at the shop, once the transmission heats up you better not plan on going up a hill.

Gunna have a sign in the window in the morning.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Blazer liked to have never made it home from Chehaw ... Running fine now but like they said at the shop, once the transmission heats up you better not plan on going up a hill.
> 
> Gunna have a sign in the window in the morning.


 I sowwy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

It's me....


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy!



T'was a fun ride home ... 80ish down a hill to try and maintain 60 up the next and not get ran over...


Oh well, kinda knew it might come to this ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2013)

11 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

What a fitting end to the season:
Driving home after seeing NOTHING but skeeters and no-see-ums, i called Turtlebug to see if she'd pick up the rest of the jerky spice their Wallyworld had. THEN>>>my co-worker called all in a tizzy because coworker number 3 called out sick for tomorrow. So.... I'm working tomorrow AND i left my 4-wheeler and everything except the gun in Stewart County. Did i mention i poured out a 50 pound bag of corn this afternoon? Man, sometimes you just gotta laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

slip said:


> T'was a fun ride home ... 80ish down a hill to try and maintain 60 up the next and not get ran over...
> 
> 
> Oh well, kinda knew it might come to this ....


You got your eye on a replacement already? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hours to go !!!





rhbama3 said:


> What a fitting end to the season:
> Driving home after seeing NOTHING but skeeters and no-see-ums, i called Turtlebug to see if she'd pick up the rest of the jerky spice their Wallyworld had. THEN>>>my co-worker called all in a tizzy because coworker number 3 called out sick for tomorrow. So.... I'm working tomorrow AND i left my 4-wheeler and everything except the gun in Stewart County. Did i mention i poured out a 50 pound bag of corn this afternoon? Man, sometimes you just gotta laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You got your eye on a replacement already?



Lookin around. Thinkin ranger or something to that sort.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Lookin around. Thinkin ranger or something to that sort.



I'll keep my eyes and ears open, slip!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Lookin around. Thinkin ranger or something to that sort.



You'll probably hate the idea, but do you REALLY need a truck right now? With your working career just getting started, i'd find a gas sipper that would let you build up some money in the bank till you can get what you want. 
Trucks are cool, but a small car will help the wallet in these troubled times.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a fitting end to the season:
> Driving home after seeing NOTHING but skeeters and no-see-ums, i called Turtlebug to see if she'd pick up the rest of the jerky spice their Wallyworld had. THEN>>>my co-worker called all in a tizzy because coworker number 3 called out sick for tomorrow. So.... I'm working tomorrow AND i left my 4-wheeler and everything except the gun in Stewart County. Did i mention i poured out a 50 pound bag of corn this afternoon? Man, sometimes you just gotta laugh to keep from crying.




Now I haz da sadz


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll probably hate the idea, but do you REALLY need a truck right now? With your working career just getting started, i'd find a gas sipper that would let you build up some money in the bank till you can get what you want.
> Trucks are cool, but a small car will help the wallet in these troubled times.



Your right and i know you are, but .... im stuck on a truck.
Thats another reason im done with the blazer, i need a bed for some of the stuff i do.

I've kinda gotten used to making 'broke' work anyway.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2013)

KANG .... Well there is the highlight of my day


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2013)

KangSlip! All hail.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2013)

Awwwwwwwl haaaaaaaiiiiil da spider kang 


Jus get a truck, happiness makes a difference


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang Slip aint never been KANG. Awwww Hail!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Evening Kang Slip, from the frozen North.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Now I haz da sadz


There is a small chance i'll get off in time to go in the afternoon. Either way, i got to go to Stewart to pick up my 4-wheeler. 


slip said:


> Your right and i know you are, but .... im stuck on a truck.
> Thats another reason im done with the blazer, i need a bed for some of the stuff i do.
> 
> I've kinda gotten used to making 'broke' work anyway.


It's only gonna get worse. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Slip aint never been KANG. Awwww Hail!



What are you doing here? It's Hornet's Birthday and you're on the puter?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2013)

I really wanna hang around and chitchat tonight but thanks to the Dinosaur Dell, I can't do that, watch YouTube videos or even... well... it's just taking so long it's painful. 

Between the computer issues and the forum being so slow, I could drive to yalls houses and visit faster. 

You all have a good'un. Maybe I'll feel like beating the computer into submission tomorrow night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Kang Slip, from the frozen North.



After getting shredded by skeeters and invisible bugs with giant fangs, that weather sounds great!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2013)

AawwwllllhailMoppett!!!
ok, I'm beat, don't even want supper, just sleeeeeep!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I really wanna hang around and chitchat tonight but thanks to the Dinosaur Dell, I can't do that, watch YouTube videos or even... well... it's just taking so long it's painful.
> 
> Between the computer issues and the forum being so slow, I could drive to yalls houses and visit faster.
> 
> You all have a good'un. Maybe I'll feel like beating the computer into submission tomorrow night.



Night, Bugsy!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> After getting shredded by skeeters and invisible bugs with giant fangs, that weather sounds great!



Yeah it does



Thanks fer the jigs hoss 





Finally found em yesterday, late sometime


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Kang Slip, from the frozen North.


I could go for some frozen weather.... It was hot and humid today...No fun to work in.


rhbama3 said:


> It's only gonna get worse.



Yeah ... so goes life.



Im getting 17-15 MPG right now, depending on how i drive ... so ill just keep it at that or better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yeah it does
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your welcome, bro! 
Just post a pic when you catch a fish on it. Nothing is more satisfying than seeing fish caught on something you made!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm laggin....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2013)

Monday is in the rear view.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

slip said:


> I could go for some frozen weather.... It was hot and humid today...No fun to work in.
> 
> There was so much ice up here today, that every time I took one step forward, i slid two steps backward. I had to turn around and walk away from my truck to get to it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday is in the rear view.



Aint that da truff. Still catching up on my duck hunting mornings. You know watchin the world wake up and all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that da truff. Still catching up on my duck hunting mornings. You know watchin the world wake up and all.



whachoo talkin' bout, Willis? 
Wood duck hunting is over in 3-15 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> slip said:
> 
> 
> > I could go for some frozen weather.... It was hot and humid today...No fun to work in.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Pops was Moonwalkin!!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Might have been moonshine walking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2013)

Got this night 'bout  .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2013)

It is either late night or early morning.

Either way the first pot is brewed and waiting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gobblin, I see that you and MC have taken care of the late/early shift very well.  Yep, the coffee will hit the spot for sure.

Unfortunately, today is Tax payment day for me so I got to make sure that it is in the mail today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I see that you and MC have taken care of the late/early shift very well.  Yep, the coffee will hit the spot for sure.
> 
> Unfortunately, today is Tax payment day for me so I got to make sure that is is in the mail today.



I would have posted at 4am but the forums weren't awake yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2013)

What kinda idjit schedules a meeting at 7am ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda idjit schedules a meeting at 7am ?



trick question?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda idjit schedules a meeting at 7am ?



Riddle me that Joker


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Coffee anyone?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Coffee anyone?



coffee for everyone.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee for everyone.



Thank you sir!!!!  Now I can git to the big house


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 15, 2013)

56.3 degrees in the vineyard morning and has been raining nonstop for 2 1/2 days !! And the daffydills is comein' up !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning ya'll, draggin this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

good morning children!


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

good morning.......i'm back.....what die miss?

All hail Kang Slip!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning.......i'm back.....what die miss?
> 
> All hail Kang Slip!!!!



We thought all dem deers done got ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning, peeps!
quick driveby!


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We thought all dem deers done got ya.



It's been a weird few days of hunting for me, short sleeves, skeeters, sweat and therma-cell.........in January???


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dem deers done got rydert.....





mudracing101 said:


> We thought all dem deers done got ya.


Dem deers didn't get rydert. he back



rydert said:


> good morning.......i'm back.....what die miss?
> 
> All hail Kang Slip!!!!



ooooooohhhhhh man, you missed it yestaday, all kinds of stuff happened, it was crazy........














you didn't miss nuttin'


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> It's been a weird few days of hunting for me, short sleeves, skeeters, sweat and therma-cell.........in January???



You been askin' fo tha summa time to get here, and now you got it.......... idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> quick driveby!



Mornin Bama, like the avatar. You done got Keebs beat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

i just love chikken an broc-lee castlerole


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You been askin' fo tha summa time to get here, and now you got it.......... idjit



I know....................I did get a nice tan with my 2 piece on.....wanna see pics??


----------



## baldfish (Jan 15, 2013)

Moaning folks 
How did slip be become Kang Slip
something is just not right


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Mernin Y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

Mornin kids......what it is?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

almost kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

I be kang!!!!!!!

All hail rydert......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Y'all!



Looky Shmoo gettin all froggy wit it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2013)

Fading fast, hope ya'll have a Quacktastic day !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> I know....................I did get a nice tan with my 2 piece on.....wanna see pics??



I've already seen yo' swimsuit pic, it going all ova da internetz already......


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I've already seen yo' swimsuit pic, it going all ova da internetz already......



ouch.......I think i've found one of you too......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang


Awwww Hail. 


stringmusic said:


> I've already seen yo' swimsuit pic, it going all ova da internetz already......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Shmoo  that's how I roll  ribbit ribbit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo  that's how I roll  ribbit ribbit



 me some frog legs!!  

Hope all is well.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think i've found one of you too......


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm just wondering why you got that feather and shot gun shell?..........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> me some frog legs!!
> 
> Hope all is well.....



Me too, good eats fo sho! Nom nom nom!

All is goin ok here, just a swampy mucky mess. My driveway doubles as a huge mud puddle pool  how's you n Ms T and the Jagster doing?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm just wondering why you got that feather and shot gun shell?..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Me too, good eats fo sho! Nom nom nom!
> 
> All is goin ok here, just a swampy mucky mess. My driveway doubles as a huge mud puddle pool  how's you n Ms T and the Jagster doing?



Mud puddle pools are low maintenance!  We's doin fine, thanks!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang


 Kang


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fading fast, hope ya'll have a Quacktastic day !!!





stringmusic said:


> I've already seen yo' swimsuit pic, it going all ova da internetz already......





rydert said:


> View attachment 710438
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering why you got that feather and shot gun shell?..........


Ya'll two need to quit postin pics of ugly men on this forum



Jeff C. said:


> Mud puddle pools are low maintenance!  We's doin fine, thanks!!



Jeffro


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll two need to quit postin pics of ugly men on this forum



Does this make up for it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Does this make up for it?



 much better


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> much better


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mudro....the sangin kang!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

Later kids!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Man its been some beautiful spring/summer weather for the last four to five days.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man its been some beautiful spring/summer weather for the last four to five days.



If I ever hit those numbers, I WILL be down in that part of da world


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man its been some beautiful spring/summer weather for the last four to five days.


 You got that right. I was down your way this weekend and it was beautiful. Left from up here Friday with rain and dark skies. Had a beautiful sunny warm weekend in Hawkinsville. Came back up this way Sunday to rain and dark skies and it's still that way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man its been some beautiful spring/summer weather for the last four to five days.



you shouldn't say thangs like that.... ice storm is on its way to your house!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right. I was down your way this weekend and it was beautiful. Left from up here Friday with rain and dark skies. Had a beautiful sunny warm weekend in Hawkinsville. Came back up this way Sunday to rain and dark skies and it's still that way.



kwit yer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you shouldn't say thangs like that.... ice storm is on its way to your house!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> kwit yer



It's my post and I can  if I want to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just got home from work. Gonna zip up to stewart County and grab my 4-wheeler, come home and change clothes, and then go hunt this evening in Lee County. See y'all tonight!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Lunch time......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Lunch time......



Dang boy, you've bout got as many name changes as I do now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

How are y'all dry enough to hunt down there. We are swamped and water logged up here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang boy, you've bout got as many name changes as I do now.



Gotta keep em' guessin...... Now I am gonna try to go for the Keebo avatar changing title......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> How are y'all dry enough to hunt down there. We are swamped and water logged up here!



It ain't got to them yet.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't got to them yet.



Yet... 

I'll be happy when it leaves here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


a nice 1/4 inch of ice 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my post and I can  if I want to.



thats a toe tapper!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

not a drop of rain here...79 degrees....


I be glad when summer gets here.....90 to 100 is my type of weather....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my post and I can  if I want to.





rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work. Gonna zip up to stewart County and grab my 4-wheeler, come home and change clothes, and then go hunt this evening in Lee County. See y'all tonight!





kaintuckee said:


> Lunch time......


 well looky heah.............


SnowHunter said:


> How are y'all dry enough to hunt down there. We are swamped and water logged up here!


 you're hoggin it all!


kaintuckee said:


> Gotta keep em' guessin...... Now I am gonna try to go for the Keebo avatar changing title......


 want to borrow my top shelf secret weapon?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> not a drop of rain here...79 degrees....
> 
> 
> I be glad when summer gets here.....90 to 100 is my type of weather....


hushyomouff!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> not a drop of rain here...79 degrees....
> 
> 
> I be glad when summer gets here.....90 to 100 is my type of weather....


You are insane...hush yo mouth! 


Keebs said:


> well looky heah.............
> 
> you're hoggin it all!
> 
> want to borrow my top shelf secret weapon?



Not hogging it on purpose...y'all can have it! Much more and I'm gonna end up with my truck demolished as it slips over the side of the driveway


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> not a drop of rain here...79 degrees....
> 
> 
> I be glad when summer gets here.....90 to 100 is my type of weather....



talk like that will get you bandeded 

we need it to snow hind end deep to a 10 ft indian 
i mean lock everythang down for a week! sleepin in da livin room around the fireplace cuz you aint got no power kinda storm.... 1993 stuff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> You are insane...hush yo mouth!
> 
> 
> Not hogging it on purpose...y'all can have it! Much more and I'm gonna end up with my truck demolished as it slips over the side of the driveway


send it on, creek is bone dry, even the dogs running around the yard kicks up dust!


blood on the ground said:


> talk like that will get you bandeded
> 
> we need it to snow hind end deep to a 10 ft indian
> i mean lock everythang down for a week! sleepin in da livin room around the fireplace cuz you aint got no power kinda storm.... 1993 stuff


 ohyeah, talk to me baby!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> send it on, creek is bone dry, even the dogs running around the yard kicks up dust!
> 
> ohyeah, talk to me baby!



Now i thought we wuz keepin the name callin (baby, shweety) an all on the DL


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Now i thought we wuz keepin the name callin (baby, shweety) an all on the DL









 sorry, it just "slipped out"................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorry, it just "slipped out"................



 AAAWWWWW


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2013)

what'd I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what'd I miss?


the real question is................................... what'd WE miss??????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> AAAWWWWW


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what'd I miss?



Keebs in a round about way let it slip that we have been cortin an sparkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Excitement! 

H22 sent my duck to the taxidermist today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs in a round about way let it slip that we have been cortin an sparkin



Wha..........HUH!!!! Keebs is spreadin rumors about Cortney and Sparky???  I didn't do it, I swear it wasn't me.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs in a round about way let it slip that we have been cortin an sparkin


uuuhhhh, uuummmm..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Excitement!
> 
> H22 sent my duck to the taxidermist today!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wha..........HUH!!!! Keebs is spreadin rumors about Cortney and Sparky???  I didn't do it, I swear it wasn't me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> If I ever hit those numbers, I WILL be down in that part of da world





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right. I was down your way this weekend and it was beautiful. Left from up here Friday with rain and dark skies. Had a beautiful sunny warm weekend in Hawkinsville. Came back up this way Sunday to rain and dark skies and it's still that way.


I was kinda being sarcastic, deer season in and its been sunny and almost, if not, in the eighties for a week. But i heard up nowth has had almost 4 inches I dont need that.



blood on the ground said:


> you shouldn't say thangs like that.... ice storm is on its way to your house!


I guess it could happen , but the mosquites might complain.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my post and I can  if I want to.






rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work. Gonna zip up to stewart County and grab my 4-wheeler, come home and change clothes, and then go hunt this evening in Lee County. See y'all tonight!


Good luck Bama


SnowHunter said:


> How are y'all dry enough to hunt down there. We are swamped and water logged up here!


 Went to the farm at lunch , think i'm gonna start back to bass fishing. Its hot and beer drankin weather.



rydert said:


> not a drop of rain here...79 degrees....
> 
> 
> I be glad when summer gets here.....90 to 100 is my type of weather....






Keebs said:


> send it on, creek is bone dry, even the dogs running around the yard kicks up dust!
> 
> ohyeah, talk to me baby!


It is dry at your house.  The creek is still running here. Went by your house and the creek is dry, made to Abbeville and the creek is running. Somebody aint livin right



hdm03 said:


> what'd I miss?



Nothing, nuttin at all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wha..........HUH!!!! Keebs is spreadin rumors about Cortney and Sparky???  I didn't do it, I swear it wasn't me.



King Cer. Cirv....Cervintez... Aw heck , king messican.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King Cer. Cirv....Cervintez... Aw heck , king messican.



AWWWWW HAIL DA MESSICAN


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah.............
> 
> you're hoggin it all!
> 
> want to borrow my top shelf secret weapon?



 certainly


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Taco, tamale, beer..... Excellent!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It is dry at your house.  The creek is still running here. Went by your house and the creek is dry, made to Abbeville and the creek is running. Somebody aint livin right


 when'd you go to Abbeville??????


kaintuckee said:


> certainly


 the new monicur fits ya!


kaintuckee said:


> Taco, tamale, beer..... Excellent!!


 oh lawd, you working today??????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when'd you go to Abbeville??????
> 
> the new monicur fits ya!
> 
> oh lawd, you working today??????



Not anymore I'm not..... Early day off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Taco, tamale, beer, BOOOMMMM!!!! ..... Excellent!!



There, fixed it for you.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for you.



Conjurin time......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Not anymore I'm not..... Early day off


 good thing...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for you.





kaintuckee said:


> Conjurin time......


 you gonna join BKA?!?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when'd you go to Abbeville??????
> 
> the new monicur fits ya!
> 
> oh lawd, you working today??????



Sat. two weeks ago, you remember, the weekend i was supposed to stop by.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

eeewww just seen a +++ size gal in really,really tight spandex... so many dents in the back of her legs it looked like she had been setting in gravel...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> eeewww just seen a +++ size gal in really,really tight spandex... so many dents in the back of her legs it looked like she had been setting in gravel...



And you felt it important to share this with us,,,,,,,,,,WHY???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sat. two weeks ago, you remember, the weekend i was supposed to stop by.





blood on the ground said:


> eeewww just seen a +++ size gal in really,really tight spandex... so many dents in the back of her legs it looked like she had been setting in gravel...


 you said they looked good on me!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you felt it important to share this with us,,,,,,,,,,WHY???


your right i should have just pm'ed Quack 


Keebs said:


> you said they looked good on me!!!!!!!



you aint no +++ gal

you a pear relish, pepper jelly makin princess


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> your right i should have just pm'ed Quack
> 
> 
> you aint no +++ gal
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> eeewww just seen a +++ size gal in really,really tight spandex... so many dents in the back of her legs it looked like she had been setting in gravel...



Well..... There went my lunch


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Princess Pepper Jelly?

Works for me......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2013)

Now; what'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Boy, he's really suckin up today. Must be almost out of jelly.


Keebs said:


> you said they looked good on me!!!!!!!



Well i did go by where we had Keebsfest and ride around looking for deertracks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Now; what'd I miss?



Blood working really hard for some extra jelly.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Now; what'd I miss?



Miguel da kang!!!!!

all hail Miguel!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i did go by where we had Keebsfest and _*ride around looking for deertracks*_.


 and didn't EVEN come get me!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> Miguel da kang!!!!!
> 
> all hail Miguel!!!!



Awwwww HAIL


----------



## kracker (Jan 15, 2013)

Salud completa.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2013)

all right......i'm out....gonna sneak off one mo time and climb me a tree. Don't wish me good luck


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and didn't EVEN come get me!


I'll pick ya up on the next ride thru



rydert said:


> all right......i'm out....gonna sneak off one mo time and climb me a tree. Don't wish me good luck



I cant get to the woods till 5 prob. wont see nothing no way


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll pick ya up on the next ride thru
> 
> ok!
> 
> I cant get to the woods till 5 prob. wont see nothing no way


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

How are things in the padded room this evening?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> How are things in the padded room this evening?


 I don't know but the voices in my head are coming up with some awsome suggestions!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't know but the voices in my head are coming up with some awsome suggestions!



......do tell


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2013)

about cold beer time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ......do tell



I once knew a boy from kaintuckee,,,,,,,,,ummm, I better stop there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm out , if you tween me and the woods look out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hard to believe this is the last day of deer season. Its hot, the bugs are out and I,m sitting in a circle foodplot in lee county. The other guy is 200 yards away sitting on a waterhole. I sure wish the deer would move early today!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> about cold beer time


It's ALWAYS cold beer time.....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I once knew a boy from kaintuckee,,,,,,,,,ummm, I better stop there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard to believe this is the last day of deer season. Its hot, the bugs are out and I,m sitting in a circle foodplot in lee county. The other guy is 200 yards away sitting on a waterhole. I sure wish the deer would move early today!



They are all over at Granny's Kitchen in Americus.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ......do tell


 you mean, say it out LOUD????????


hdm03 said:


> about cold beer time


 that's a given!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I once knew a boy from kaintuckee,,,,,,,,,ummm, I better stop there.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , if you tween me and the woods look out.





rhbama3 said:


> Hard to believe this is the last day of deer season. Its hot, the bugs are out and I,m sitting in a circle foodplot in lee county. The other guy is 200 yards away sitting on a waterhole. I sure wish the deer would move early today!





KyDawg said:


> They are all over at Granny's Kitchen in Americus.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep



maybe....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

Perhaps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2013)

Last night, off the rest of the week . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't remember


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I don't remember



What didja forgit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I don't remember



Didja read where #1 moved to a different school from #2 (or is that visa versa?) anyway, they won't be hangin out together in school no mo.  I wonder if that means Crappiedex will lose more sanity on the weekends if they use that to make up for lost whisper time?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

It's about that time again......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night, off the rest of the week . . .



Lot of time on your hands down in the MON.


----------

